# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  كتب قيمة للتحميل مجانا

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الكرام اقدم لكم هذه البرامج والكتب الاسلامية القيمة للتذكرة وابتغاء وجه الله


1- برنامج غزوات الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم
يتضمن معلومات عن غزوات الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم مع صور لموقع كل غزوة على الخريطة.
اضغط هنا للتحميل
1.68 mb يعمل على ويندوز 98


2- تفسير ابن كثير
اضغط هنا للتحميل
الحجم 659 kb يعمل على ويندوز 98


3- كتب قيمة تحتوى على
القرآن الكريم بالتشكيل وعلومه
الحديث وعلومة (صحيح مسلم- رياض الصالحين- الاربعون النووية - الحديث وعلومة- أثر الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة فى العقيدة - أذكار اليوم والليلة
العقيدة 
الفقة وأصوله
سيرة وتاريخ 
الدعوة والإرشاد
فقة الواقع
نصائح
الآداب
مِلل ونِحل
بدع ومخالفات
ردود ومناقشات
دروس
قصص وعبر
علماؤنا
اضغط هنا للتحميل
الحجم 3.64 mb يعمل على جميع انظمة ويندوز

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحبتي نقدم لكم مجموعة قيمة ورائعة من الكتب الاسلامية .. 
الملف حجمه : 8.35 mb 
للتحميل اضغط هنا
محتويات الملف
- أذكار الصباح والمساء برنامج
- كتاب الحج والعمرة
- أحاديث الأربعين النووية 
- المؤذن = دعاء جديد
- القرآن بالصور لجميع الأجهزة
- برنامج حصن المسلم
- كتاب رياض الصالحين
- تفسير القرآن الكريم ( الجلالين )
- برنامج ديني
- مواقيت الصلاة
- برنامج مسابقة 
- كتاب الأيام الرهيبة
- كتاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكتب السماوية
- مجموعة كتب شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم
-لتسهيل قراءة القرأن الكريم
- QReader Arabic QReader Arabic OS6
برنامج لقراءة الكتب
- الخلفاء الراشدين
- قصص الأنبياء
-بعض الآيات والأحاديث والرقائق
صحيح البخاري (ملفات txt )
حمل من هنا
صحيح مسلم (ملفات txt )
حمل من هنا
تفسير ابن كثيــر (ملفات txt )
حمل من هنا
جزى الله خيراً من أعان على نشرها ,,

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب الحج من صحيح البخاري   ملفات للتحميل 18902مرةبرنامج القرآن الكريم مع التفسير  ملفات للتحميل 34433مرةسلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة للتحميل  ملفات للتحميل 37538مرةمفردات ألفاظ القرآن الكريم   ملفات للتحميل 30524مرةمواقع و كتب للدعوة بالغة الصينية  ملفات للتحميل 17739مرةالجامع المفيد لأحكام العيد_عرض باوربوينت  ملفات للتحميل 11599مرةالقرآن معجزة المعجزات  ملفات للتحميل 23476مرةتفسير أسماء الله الحسنى للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي  ملفات للتحميل 30971مرةشاهد المسجد الحرام و المسجد النبوي مساجد اخري كأنك بداخلهم  ملفات للتحميل 56480مرةبرنامج الدليل السريع   ملفات للتحميل 22084مرة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- سيكولوجية السعادة -


كتاب رائع يشرح حقيقة السعادة وسبل تحقيقها ، كما يشرح فكرة التفكير في الأحداث السارة والعلاقات الجيدة مع الأصدقاء وأفراد الأسرة والأقارب وزملاء العمل والجيران وربما يحتاج الشخص لتحقيق ذلك إلى تدريب على المهارات الاجتماعية .
كما ان العمل ونشاط وقت الفراغ هما اللذان يحققان إشباعا هما المصدران الرئيسيان الآخران للسعادة إذ يوفران شعورا بالرضا الذاتي من خلال الاستخدام الناجح للمهارات .. وإنجاز الأعمال .. وصحبة الآخرين وتنظيم الوقت .. وشعور بالهوية والانتماء .. وتؤدى الرياضة إلى تحسين الصحة البدنية والصحة النفسية وكذلك الأجازات والأشكال الأخرى من الاسترخاء .
أيضاً يوصي مؤلف الكتاب بنظرة أكثر ايجابية للأمور وأن يقيم المرء نفسه على نحو أفضل دون انتقاص .. وتحديد أهداف أكثر قابلية للتحقيق .. والتخلي عن المعتقدات الخاطئة التي تؤدى إلى التعاسة .

لتحميل الكتاب هُنا
كلك يمين حفظ بأسم



- اضطرابات النطق واللغة -


هل أنت خائف ، لأن طفلك الصغير لم ينطق بكلمة رغم أنه تجاوز السنة الثالثة من عمره ، هل تخشى أن تستمر هذه المشكلة معه طوال حياته ، هذا الكتاب يشرح الكثير من المفاهيم حول النطق واللغة عند الأطفال .
يصعب تحديد سبب معين لاضطرابات النطق ,نظراً لأن الأطفال الذيين يعانون من هذه الاضطرابات لا يختلفون إنفاعلياً ، أو عقلياً ، أو بدنياً (جسمياً ) عن أقرانهم . وفى معظم الحالات نجد أن قدرة الأطفال . الذين يعانون من اضطرابات نطق نمائية - على التواصل محدودة لدرجة أن من يسمعهم يعتقد أنهم أصغر من سنهم بعدة سنوات ، وقد يتم تصنيف ذلك على انه اضطراب فى النطق نتيجة خطأ فى تعلم قواعد الكلام ( أسس تنظيم أصوات الكلام ) . وبصورة عامة فقد تشترك إضطرابات النطق مع غيرها من اضطرابات الكلام فى أسباب كثيرة. 


لتحميل الكتاب هُنا
كلك يمين حفظ بأسم



- فن التأمل -



هل تأملت يوماً كيف تنبت تلك الأزهار المزروعة في أحواض غرفة الجلوس من قلب تراب أسود فاحم موحل بألوان زاهية وشذىً عطر؟ هل شغلك انزعاجك من طيران البعوض حولك عن التفكر كيف انها تحرك أجنحتها بسرعة فائقة تجعلك غير قادر على رؤيتها؟ هل تفكّرت يوماً بأن قشور الفاكهة المهملة هي في حقيقتها أغلفة حافظة عالية الجودة، وبأن هذه الفاكهة - كالموز والبطيخ والبرتقال مثلاً- موضبة في داخلها بطريقة تحفظ طعمها وشذاها؟ هل تدبّرت يوماً كيف يمضي العمر حثيثاً، فتذكرت أنك سوف تشيخ وتصبح ضعيفاً وتفقد جمالك وصحتك وقوتك؟ هل فكرت في ذلك اليوم الذي سوف يرسل الله فيه ملائكة الموت لترحل معهم عن هذا العالم؟ هل تساءلت يوماً لماذا يتعلق الناس بدنيا فانية فيما هم بحاجة ماسة الى المجاهدة من أجل الفوز بالآخرة؟ ان الانسان هو المخلوق الذي أنعم الله عليه بملكة التفكير، ومع ذلك فإن معظم الناس لا يستخدمون هذه الملكة المهمة كما يجب، حتى أن بعض الناس يكاد لا يتفكر أبداً!.. في الحقيقة كل انسان يمتلك قدرة على التفكر هو نفسه ليس على دراية بمداها، وما ان يبدأ الانسان باستكشاف قدرته هذه واستخدامها، حتى يتبدى له الكثير من الحقائق التي لم يستطع أن يسبر أغوارها من قبل. وهذا الأمر في متناول أي شخص، وكلما استغرق الانسان في تأمل الحقائق، كلما تعززت قدرته على التفكر. ولا يحتاج الانسان في حياته سوى هذا التفكر الملي والمجاهدة الدؤوبة من بعده.. إن الهدف من هذا الكتاب هو دعوة الناس الى' التفكير كما ينبغي'، وإبراز الوسائل التي تساعدهم على ذلك. 

لتحميل الكتاب هُنا
كلك يمين حفظ بأسم




- كيف تكسب حب الناس -


كيف تمتلك قلوب الناس ، كتيب رائع ينقل لك كيف استطاع الرسول الكريم أن يستولي على قلوب الناس في عصره ، عن معاوية بن الحكم السلمي - رضي الله عنه- قال ((بينما أنا أُصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ عطس رجل من القوم فقلت يرحمك الله فرماني القوم بأبصارهم فقلت واثكل أمياه ما شأنكم تنظرون إلي ؟ فجعلوا يضربون بأيديهم على أفخاذهم فما رأيتهم يصمتونني لكني سكت فلما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبأبي هو وأمي ما رأيت معلماً قبله ولا بعده أحسن تعليماً منه فوا الله ما نهرني ولا ضربني ولا شتمني قال (( إن هذه الصلاة لا يصلح فيها شيء من كلام الناس إنما هي التسبيح والتكبير وقراءة القران )) أو كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلت يا رسول الله إني حديث عهد بجاهلية وقد جاء الله بالإسلام وإن منا رجالا يأتون الكهان قال (( فلا تأتهم ))قلت ومنا رجال يتطيرون قال (( ذلك شيء يجدونه في صدورهم فلا يصدنهم )) . 


لحفظ الكتاب هُنا
كلك يمين حفظ بأسم




- التربية بالحب -


كم كلمة حب نقولها لأبنائنا (أثبتت دراسة أن الفرد إلى أن يصل إلى عمر المراهقة يكون قد سمع مالا يقل عن ستة عشر ألف كلمة سيئة ولكنه لا يسمع إلاّ بضع مئات كلمة حسنة ) . إن الصور التي يرسمها الطفل في ذهنه عن نفسه هي أحد نتائج الكلام الذي يسمعه ، وكأن الكلمة هي ريشة رسّام إمّا أن يرسمها بالأسود أو يرسمها بألوان جميلة . فالكلمات التي نريد أن نقولها لأطفالنا إمّا أن تكون خيّرة وإلاّ فلا . 


لتحميل الكتاب هُنا
كلك يمين حفظ بأسم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فجر طاقتك الكامنة في الأوقات الصعبة*


*المؤلف : ديفيد فيسكوت* 


*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1477.zip*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1477.pdf*
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1477.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : همسات للموظفين* 


*المؤلف : د. إبراهيم بن عبدالله الدويش* 
*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/dweesh/dw12.zip*
*[رابط القراءة ]**http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/dweesh/dw12.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن التواصل مع الآخرين*
*المؤلف : محمد هشام أبو القمبز* 


*رابط التحميل**http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1575.zip*
*رابط القراءة* *http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1575.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن التعامل مع عقارب الساعة* 


*المؤلف : علي بن صالح الجبر البطيّح* 
*رابط التحميل*
*http://saaid.net/Doat/ail/a1.zip*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://saaid.net/Doat/ail/a1.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : جدد شبابك بالتطوع* 


*المؤلف : محمد هشام أبو القمبز* 
*رابط التحميل* 


*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1610.zip*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1610.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : صناعة الذات* 
*المؤلف : مريد الكلاب* 


*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1699.zip*
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1699.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :* 
*مختارات من كتاب وسائل المدرب الناجح* 


*المؤلف : ساي تشارني* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1723.zip**]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب* 
*كيف تحول الحصة المدرسية إلى متعة من خلال توظيف التقنيات الحديثة ؟*
*المؤلف : د. يسري مصطفى السيد* 
*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1762.zip*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1762.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :* 
*إدارة الوقت من المنظور الإسلامي والإداري* 
*المؤلف : د.خالد بن عبدالرحمن الجريسي* 


*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2046.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :*
*فن التأليف للكتاب و للخطبة وللمادة التدريبية* 


*المؤلف : د. طارق محمد السويدان* 


*رابط التحميل -**http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2133.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : تصحيح التلاوة .. طرق ومهارات* 
*المؤلف : آسيا بنت عبد العزيز الدهيشي* 


*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2153.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : رحلة نحو جزيرة التفوق* 
*المؤلف : زينب الهزاع* 
*رابط التحميل**http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2262.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : لمن يريد النجاح فقط* 


*المؤلف : هيفاء الجويعي* 
*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2263.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : التفكير المثالي 
المؤلف : د.عامر الشهري* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2293.zip*
*رابط القراءة* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2293.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : هكذا علمتني الغربة* 
*المؤلف : سامر نبيل الحرباوي* 
*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2303.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : محطات - ضبط النفس 
المؤلف : نسرين السعدون*
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2328.zip*
*رابط القراءة* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2328.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : تحليل الشخصيات وفن التعامل معها* 


*المؤلف : عبدالكريم الصالح* 
*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2364.zip**]*
*رابط القراءة* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2364.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : الرسالة والرؤية* 
*المؤلف : د. صلاح الراشد* 


*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2403.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : عصرنا والعيش في زمان الصعب*  

*المؤلف : أ.د. عبد الكريم بكار* 

*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2424.zip**]*
*رابط القراءة* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2424.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب* 
*سر النجاح ومفتاح الخير والبركة والفلاح كيف تكون ناجحا في أعمالك* 
*المؤلف : محمد بن عبد العزيز المسند* 


*رابط التحميل* *http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2443.doc*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2443.doc**,*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :* 
*الإقناع والتأثير دراسة تأصيلية دعوية* 
*المؤلف : د. إبراهيم بن صالح الحميدان* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2446.zip*


*رابط القراءة* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2446.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : لماذا نخاف النقد؟* 
*المؤلف : د. سلمان العودة* 
*رابط التحميل* 


*http://www.asir1.com/as/showthread.php?t=29713*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : كيف تكسب الأصدقاء وتؤثر في الناس*
*المؤلف : ديل كارنيجي* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2451.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن التعامل مع الزملاء* 
*المؤلف : نورمان سي . هيل* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2487.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن الإعداد والإلقاء*
*المؤلف : سامي بن خالد الحمود* 
*رابط التحميل http://saaid.net/gesah/sami/k/003.zip*
*رابط القراءة http://saaid.net/gesah/sami/k/003.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن الخطابة 
المؤلف : ديل كارنيجي* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2525.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : صناعة القائد* 
*المؤلف : د. طارق محمد السويدان* 
*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book /9/2533.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : القرار طريقك إلى المثالية* 
*المؤلف : د. عبدالله بن محمد بهجت* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2537.rar**]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : رخصة قيادة الذات* 
*المؤلف : د. عبدالله بن محمد بهجت*
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2538.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :* 
*استبانة : كيف تحدد تخصصك الجامعي ؟*


*المؤلف : ياسر الحزيمي]*
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2546.z ip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : ثلاثون وصية ووصية لتكون قائدًا ًناجحًا* 
*المؤلف : أمير بن محمد المدري* 


*رابط التحميل* 
*http://saaid.net/Doat/ameer/08.zip*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://saaid.net/Doat/ameer/08.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : مقالات وبحوث الدكتور : عبد الكريم بكار* 
*المؤلف : علي بن نايف الشحود* 


*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2589.rar]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : بناء الأجيال* 


*المؤلف : أ.د. عبد الكريم بكار* 


*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2597.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : القراءة السريعة* 
*المؤلف : بيتر شيفرد* 
*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2725.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : قصص ومعانى* 
*المؤلف : جمع وإعداد : علاء صادق* 


*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2724.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة* 


*المؤلف : د.جون غراي* 
*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2726.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : تحسين نمط الاتصال في العلاقات الأسرية* 


*المؤلف : عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي* 
*http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2801.doc**]*
*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2801.zip]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : السلوك الإداري في صحيح البخاري في فصول ( التيمم – الصلاة – صفة ثياب الصلاة* 
*المؤلف : هناء يماني* 
*رابط القراءة*
*http://www.saaid.net/boo k/9/2830.doc*
*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2830.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : صلاة الاستخارة وتطوير وتحقيق الذات* 
*المؤلف : سند بن علي بن أحمد البيضاني* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://saaid.net/book/9/2850.zip**]*
*رابط القراءة*


*http://saaid.net/book/9/2850.rtf*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن الإلقاء* 
*المؤلف : حلقات مسجد الحزم* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://saaid.net/book/9/2898.zip*
*رابط القراءة* 
*http://saaid.net/book/9/2898.doc*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : كيف تخطط لحياتك ؟*
*المؤلف : د. صلاح الراشد رابط التحميل* 
*http://saaid.net/book/9/2947.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : صناعة النجاح* 
*المؤلف : د. طارق محمد السويدان* 
*رابط التحميل*
*http://saaid.net/book/9/2953.rar]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :*
*مختصر كتاب ( 100 ) ف كرة لإدارة سلوك الطلاب والطالبات* 
*المؤلف : سليمان بن أحمد السويد* 
*رابط القراءة http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2727.doc*
*رابط التحميل http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2727.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب :* 
*تعرف على شخصيتك وشخصيات من تحب من خلال أسرار النفس البشرية ]*
*المؤلف : عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي* 
*رابط القراءة http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2797.doc*
*رابط التحميل <A href="http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2797.zip" target=_blank>http://www.saaid.net/book/9/2797.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : لا تحزن للقرني للشاملة* 
*المؤلف : عائض بن عبدالله القرني* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://saaid.net/book/9/2981.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : دورة سحر الألفة وفن التأثير* 
*المؤلف : سمير حبيب رابط التحميل http://saaid.net/book/9/2986.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : أقوال صنعت كبارًا وغيرت التاريخ* 
*المؤلف : علي الطاهر عبد السلام* 
*رابط القراءة* 


*http://saaid.net/book/10/3098.doc**/*
*رابط التحميل*
*http://saaid.net/book/10/3098.zip*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : دورات لحلقات تحفيظ القرآن الكريم* 
*المؤلف : سليمان بن محمد النصيان* 
*رابط التحميل* 
*http://saaid.net/PowerPoint/722.rar*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اسم الكتاب : فن الإلقاء الرائع* 
*المؤلف : د. طارق محمد السويدان* 
*نسخة مصورة من الكتاب بصيغةpdf*
*رابط التحميل* 
*'http://saaid.net/book/10/3130.rar*


*رحلة ممتعة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

برامج وكتب ومقالات باللغة العربيّة - موقع محمدنزم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحديث والقرآن - ابن قرناس جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إبراهيم بن سيار النظام والفكر النقدي في الإسلام - محمد سالم جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تجارة مكة وظهور الإسلام - باتريشيا كرون جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بُنى المقدَّس عند العرب قبل الإسلام وبعده - يوسف شلحد جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أوهام الإسلام السياسي - عبد الوهاب المؤدب جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المؤلفات الكاملة للدكتور إسماعيل أحمد أدهم - د. أحمد إبراهيم الهواري - ج 1، 2، 3 جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مقدمة في التاريخ الأخر - د. سليمان بشير جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب الزينة في الكلمات الإسلامية العربية - أبو حاتم الرازي جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شخصيات إسلامية قلقة - عبد الرحمن بدوي جديد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

معجم القراءات القرآنية - د. عبد اللطيف الخطيب - ج 1، 2، 3، 4، 5، 6، 7، 8، 9، 10، 11

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحزب الهاشمي وتأسيس الدولة الإسلامية - د. سيد القمني

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حقيقة الحجاب وحجية الحديث - محمد العشماوي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الإسلام بين الدولة الدينية والدولة المدنية - خليل عبد الكريم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قريش من القبيلة الى الدولة المركزية - خليل عبد الكريم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فترة التكوين في حياة الصادق الأمين - خليل عبد الكريم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

النص المؤسس ومجتمعه - خليل عبد الكريم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شبه الجزيرة العربية بين أسباب الصعود وأسباب النزول - إبراهيم الزيني

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المعجم الفلسفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نافذة على الإسلام - د. محمد أركون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مقام العقل عند العرب - قدري حافظ طوقان

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بعض مشكلات الفلسفة - وليم جيمس

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تاريخ الفلسفة اليونانية - يوسف كرم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأصولية والعلمانية - مراد وهبه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العرب قبل الإسلام - د. حسين الشيخ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الشعر الجاهلي - د. طه حسين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هكذا تكلم ابن عربي - د. نصر حامد أبو زيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فلسفة التأويل - د. نصر حامد أبو زيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التفكير في زمن التكفير - د. نصر حامد أبو زيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأتجاه العقلي في التفسير - د. نصر حامد أبو زيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأمام الشافعي وتأسيس الأيديلوجية الوسطية - د. نصر حامد أبو زيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تاريخ القرآن - تيودور نولدكه - ترجمة د. جورج تامر- 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، كل الكتاب (38 ميجابايت)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الدين والثورة في مصر - د. حسن حنفي - 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من العقيدة الى الثورة - د. حسن حنفي - 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من النقل الى الأبداع - د. حسن حنفي - 1 ، 2

----------


## هيثم الفقى

موسوعة الحضارة العربية الإسلامية - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اليمين واليسار في الفكر الديني - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الفكر الغربي المعاصر - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في فكرنا المعاصر - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فيشته فيلسوف المقاومة - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مقدمة في علم الأستغراب - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حوار الأجيال - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حوار المشرق والمغرب - د. حسن حنفي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أضواء على السنة المحمدية - محمود أبو رية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مغامرة العقل الأولى - فراس السواح

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحيقار: حكيم من الشرق الأدنى القديم - أنيس فريحة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تجديد ذكرى أبي العلاء - د. طه حسين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أبو هريرة - محمود أبو رية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مع أبي العلاء في سجنه - د. طه حسين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح لزوم ما لا يلزم - أبو العلاء المعري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وهم الإعجاز العلمي - د. خالد منتصر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سدنة هياكل الوهم (نقد العقل الفقهي) - د. عبدالرزاق عيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام – د. جواد علي. جزء 1، جزء 2، جزء 3، جزء 4

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من مصادر التاريخ الإسلامي - د. اسماعيل أدهم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سيرة أم المؤمنين عائشة - لمياء حمادة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نساء النبي - د. عائشة عبد الرحمن

----------


## هيثم الفقى

برهان جديد يتطلب قراراً - جوش ماكدويل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تدوين السنة - إبراهيم فوزي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المواقف والمخاطبات - النفري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حروب دولة الرسول - سيد القمني جزء 1، جزء 2

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المال والهلال - شاكر النابلسي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الخلل في الإسلام - أرشاد منجي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الخلافة الإسلامية - محمد سعيد العشماوى جزء 1، جزء 2

----------


## هيثم الفقى

زَوَاجُ  اَلْمُتْعَة - فرج فودة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحـوال المـرأة فى الإسـلام - منصـور فهمي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المواسم وحساب الزمان عند العرب قبل الإسلام - عرفان محمد حمّور

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الهاجريون - باتريشيا كرونه (ملف ورد)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كتاب قصص الحيوانات فى القرآن* 
هذا الكتاب يعتبر بحق أول مُؤلَف عن عالم الحيوان كما جاء فى القرآن الكريم وفى ظل النبوات بأسلوب محير فى رقته .. وفى سخريته .. نجح المؤلف فى أن يخرج بين الدين والعلم فى كتاب ممتع يدعوك للتفكير والتأمل .. وللضحك أحيانا .. وللبكاء أحيانا أخرى .. وللإيمان فى كل الأحأيين .



على سيرفرين


كود:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yk5tZS...4/___.pdf.html

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الكتاب الأكثر مبيعاً فى العالم الرجال من المريخ* 
أحضرت لكم اليوم الكتاب الأكثر مبيعاً فى العالم و الأكثر إفادة و إمتاع أيضاً

الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة

إذا كنت مرتبط أو مقبل على الإرتباط فيجب أن لا تفوتك أبداً قراءة هذا الكتاب الرائع
الذى يشرح الفروق بين طبيعة الرجل و طبيعة المرأة و الفرق بين طرق تفكيرهم أيضاً و هذا يساعد على تفهم وجهة نظر الجنس الآخر و طبيعته المختلفة

الكتاب مهم جداً بالفعل و يساعد بشدة على تقليل الخلافات بين الأزواج أو الخطيبين إلى أقل حد

و مع أن الكتاب علمى لكنه يقدم الموضوع بشكل مبسط و شيق جداً

الكتاب فى صورة ملف pdf بمساحة 1.20 ميجا فقط

للتحميل إضغط على إحدى الرابطين التاليين

http://48up.net/hfq95wojreqv

http://www.seed-share.com/y0ll0xyab6tj

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شارلوك هولمز .. تحميل روايات شارلوك هولمز حصريا* 
*السلام عليكم* 

*جميعنا نعلم تلك الشخصية الخيالية التى صنعها ارثر كونان دويل* 
*وهى شخصية المحقق الدقيق بالغ الذكاء .. ماهر فى تحليل الامور بطريقة ممنطقة ..~* 

*فشارلوك هولمز هو اعظم محقق عرفه العالم وهو محقق من اواخر القرن 19 يسكن فى شارع بيكر ..~* 

*فهذا ما اتانا من معلومات عن تلك الشخصية* 

*فاتمنى لكم قراءة موفقة لرواياته وتلك الروايات اهداء لمحبين تلك الشخصية ..~*

**



*
الجوهرة الزرقاء* *

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا**


العصابة القرطاء**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا**

المشكلة الاخيرة* *

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

عصابة الاربعة**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا**

الوهج الفضى**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *


بذور البرتقال الخمس**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *


بنسيون ويستريا**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

ذو الشفة الملتوية**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا**

ذو الغرة الفضية**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا**

عصابة الرؤوس الحمراء**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا**



ابهام المهندس**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *


الرجل الاحدب**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

المترجم اليونانى* *

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

النبيل الاعزب**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

لغز وادى بوسكومب**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

منزل الاشجار النحاسية**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

وادى الرعب**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا* *

وثائق المعاهدة البحرية**

حمل من هنا**

او من هنا*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

البدعة الحسنة أصل من أصول التشريع عيسى بن عبدالله بن محمد بن مانع 
http://www.frzdqi.net/bhooth/bdah.htm

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح الدكتور محمد علوي المالكي الحسني 
http://frzdqi.net/bhooth/mfaheem.htm

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من أدلة استحباب رفع الصوت بالذكر الشيخ محمد سالم بن حفيظ 
http://frzdqi.net/mybooks/level2/rfa-alswt.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

افادة الطلاب باحكام القراءة على الموتى ووصول الثواب
السيد محمد بن احمد بن عبدالباري الأهدل
http://frzdqi.net/mybooks/level2/thwab.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تحقيق الآمال فيما ينفع الميت من الأعمال السيد محمد علوي المالكي 
http://frzdqi.net/mybooks/level2/tahgig.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي بين المؤيدين و المعارضين مناقشات و ردود
السيد عبدالله الحسيني المكي الهاشمي
http://frzdqi.net/mybooks/level2/molid.zip



تنوير الحلك في إمكان رؤية النبي والملك لجلال الدين السيوطي 
http://www.frzdqi.net/bhooth/tnweer.htm


مسالك الحنفا في والدي المصطفى لجلال الدين السيوطي 
http://www.frzdqi.net/bhooth/msalek.htm

كتاب دلائل النبوة للحافظ أبي بكر البيهقي 
http://www.frzdqi.net/bhooth/dlaael.htm

حسن التفهّم والدرك لمسألة الترك السيد عبدالله بن الصديق الغماري 
http://www.frzdqi.net/bhooth/altark.htm

نظرة على كتاب التعرف لمذهب أهل التصوف لأبي بكر الكلاباذي 
http://www.frzdqi.net/bhooth/tarof.htm

الموسوعة اليوسفية في بيان أدلة الصوفية الشيخ يوسف خطار محمد 
http://www.frzdqi.net/mosoah.htm

البركة و التبرك من ذهبيات الحافظ الذهبي خديجة الإدريسية 
http://www.frzdqi.net/zahabiat.htm

----------


## هيثم الفقى

معجم أخطاء الكتاب - صلاح الدين الزعبلاوي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=left]اضع بين ايديكم اخواني مجموعه من الكتب الطبيه الخاصه باطباء الاسنان والتي تستعمل كمرجع يفيدهم في الحياة العمليه
الكتب باللغه الانجليزيه
وهي تحتاج الى برنامج الاكروبات


1- Dental Secrets
Book Publisher: Hanley & Belfus (15 January, 1999)
Book Description: 
Perfect as a clinical guide or a review for oral exams, this remarkably useful resource clues you in to the most valuable pieces of information you’ll need to know to achieve the most success. You’ll appreciate the easy-to-use Q&A format of the Secrets Series®, providing succinct yet complete answers to topics in virtually every area of dentistry. 


رابط التحميل

http://z02.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=16271 


2- Color Atlas of Tooth Whitening
رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/5944071/CAOTW.rar
باسوورد فك الضغط
www.ALLISLAM.net 


3- Textbook of General and Oral Surgery
»Book Publisher: Churchill Livingstone (28 August, 2003)
Book Description 
This practical resource helps readers arrive at an integrated understanding of both general and oral surgery in one convenient text. A companion to Wray: Textbook of General and Oral Medicine, it provides the basic principles of general surgery and general medicine and a more detailed knowledge of certain areas of these specialties which are related to dentistry or have an influence on the practice of dentistry

رابط التحميل

http://mihd.net/69jc1v
PASSWORD: Lekar 


4- Pathways of the Pulp
»Book Publisher: Mosby-Year Book (April, 1994)
Book Description: 
Completely updated to keep you absolutely current, this comprehensive reference remains the definitive text for practicing endodontists and general dentists. The ninth edition offers a superb new full-color design and integrates the latest evidence-based research for clinical treatments. It includes coverage of the latest devices and techniques including endodontic instrumentation, obturation, and surgical and retreatment procedures. Providing the latest in treating endodontic infections and pain, and in establishing differential diagnoses, this is a one-stop resource! 

رابط التحميل

http://www.file2upload.com/file/1094...679796-EBC-rar


5- Carranza’s Clinical Periodontology
Book Publisher: Saunders (15 December, 2001)
Book Description: 
This new, updated edition of CARRANZA’S CLINICAL PERIODONTOLOGY is the most comprehensive and authoritative resource in periodontics available today. Beautifully illustrated, it describes clinical aspects of modern periodontology balanced by detailed presentations of the fundamental basis of anatomy, physiology, etiology, and pathology. Discussions of the interrelationships between periodontal and restorative dental therapies set it apart from other books. The 9th edition features a new 2-color format, 32 pages of full-color photos, and 6 new chapters that feature the latest advances in technology, including the use of digital imaging, dental implants, and changes in surgical techniques. A NEW companion CD-ROM showcases 750 clinical images in full color and provides review material to strengthen the user’s diagnostic, treatment planning, and treatment skills. 

روابط التحميل

http://mihd.net/w78g6u
http://mihd.net/41soxi 

منقول لافادة[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مبادئ التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي
يحتوي الكتاب علي أكثر من ( 220 ) صفحة في التوجيه والإرشاد حيث يتضمن الكتاب علي مواضيع هامة منها مفهوم التوجيه والإرشاد وعلاقته بالعملية التعليمية، أهداف ومناهج التوجيه والإرشاد، الأسس العامة للإرشاد، نظريات الإرشاد المختلفة، وسائل جمع المعلومات لأغراض الإرشاد، عملية الإرشاد النفسي، طرق الإرشاد النفسي، مجالات الإرشاد النفسي، برنامج التوجيه والإرشاد في المدرسة، ويختم ببعض المشكلات السلوكية للطلبة وأساليب الإرشاد فيها.


مبادئ التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي
تأليف: كاملة الفرخ * عبد الجابر تيم
{ 1999 } م 


http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/2a81f9656b.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاختبارات النفسية ( تقنياتها وإجراءاتها )
يحتوي الكتاب علي أكثر من ( 180 ) صفحة تحتوي علي بعض المواضيع ومنها مقدمة عن حركة القياس النفسي، الاختبار النفسي، خصائص وتقنيات الاختبار( الصدق * الثبات ) ، أخصائي القياس النفسي والتشخيص النفسي ، تطبيق الاختبار النفسي ( الشروط والإجراءات ) ، التقويم النفسي والتربوي ، ويختم الكتاب بعرض نماذج من الاختبارات النفسية النادرة ومنها اختبار ستانفورد بنيه *اختبار وكسلر لذكاء الراشدين * اختبار التنظيم العقلي عن جيلفورد

الاختبارات النفسية ( تقنياتها وإجراءاتها )
تأليف الدكتور: فيصل عباس
{ 1996 }



حمل الكتاب علي بركة الله
http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/ea6c3b08b3.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي 
يحتوي الكتاب علي أكثر من ( 340 ) صفحة في التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي، يجدر بالذين يدرسون التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي أن يقتنوا هذا الكتاب، ويشمل الكتاب علي خمسة فصول ويتحدث عن مفهوم التوجيه والإرشاد، التوجيه والإرشاد وعلاقته بفروع علم النفس النظرية والتطبيقية، مسلمات التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي، نظريا ت التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي، وخصص الفصل الأخير للإرشاد النفسي للأطفال.



التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي 
تأليف الدكتورة: سهير كامل أحمد
{ 2000 }

حمل الكتاب علي بركة الله
http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/d2e9ac62ba.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

علم النفس العلاجي
يحتوي الكتاب علي أكثر من ( 290 ) صفحة ويحتوي هذا الكتاب علي مواضيع هامة منها أسس علم النفس العلاجي، وطرق العلاج النفسي، والمزيد من المواضيع الهامة


التوجيه والإرشاد النفسي 
تأليف الدكتورة: إجلال محمد سري 
{ 2000 }

حمل الكتاب علي بركة الله
http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/7e7f9e46b3.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1.الأمراض النفسية والعقلية والاضطرابات السلوكية عند الأطفال 

http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/9391507a40.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أسس الصحة النفسية
http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/2022525257.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحرب النفسية
http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/3a9d035baf.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القلق وادارة الضغوط النفسية

http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/d076f7df7e.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الموجز في التحليل النفسي 

<A href="http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/cb75fc9835.zip" target=_blank>http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/cb75fc9835.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الهستيريا

http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/da4abdecef.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سيكولوجية الشخصية المعوقة

http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/8aa3ae4c6a.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

علم النفس والفضاء

http://up.g4z4.com/uploads/4214f2aac3.zip

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتب آيات الأحكام:




أحكام القرآن لابن العربي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=17&Mode=0

أحكام القرآن للجصاص
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=7&Mode=0

أحكام القرآن للشافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=3&Mode=0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتب أحاديث الأحكام:



إحكام الأحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=26&Mode=0

التلخيص الحبير في تخريج أحاديث الرافعي الكبير
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=51&Mode=0

المصنف
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=4&Mode=0

سبل السلام
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=82&Mode=0

شرح معاني الآثار
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=6&Mode=0

طرح التثريب
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=48&Mode=0

مشكل الآثار
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=5&Mode=0

نصب الراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=36&Mode=0

نيل الأوطار
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=92&Mode=0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتب أصول الفقه:



البحر المحيط
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=44&Mode=0

التقرير والتحبير في شرح التحرير
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=53&Mode=0

الفصول في الأصول
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=8&Mode=0

المستصفى
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=15&Mode=0

حاشية العطار على شرح الجلال المحلي على جمع الجوامع
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=91&Mode=0

شرح التلويح على التوضيح
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=42&Mode=0

شرح الكوكب المنير
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=66&Mode=0

كشف الأسرار شرح أصول البزدوي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=30&Mode=0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الآداب الشرعية:



أدب الدنيا والدين
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=10&Mode=0

الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=38&Mode=0

الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=68&Mode=0

المدخل
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=31&Mode=0

بريقة محمودية في شرح طريقة محمدية وشريعة نبوية في
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=81&Mode=0

غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=83&Mode=0
********** **********

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السياسة الشرعية:

********** **********

الأحكام السلطانية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=9&Mode=0

السياسة الشرعية في إصلاح الراعي والرعية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=28&Mode=0

شرح السير الكبير
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=14&Mode=0

معالم القربة في طلب الحسبة
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=29&Mode=0

نهاية الرتبة الظريفة في طلب الحسبة الشريفة
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=40&Mode=0

********** **********

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتب الفتاوى:

********** **********

الفتاوى الفقهية الكبرى
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=67&Mode=0

الفتاوى الكبرى لابن تيمية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=27&Mode=0

الفتاوى الهندية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=73&Mode=0

العقود الدرية في تنقيح الفتاوى الحامدية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=94&Mode=0

فتاوى الرملي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=63&Mode=0

فتاوى السبكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=35&Mode=0

فتح العلي المالك في الفتوى على مذهب الإمام مالك
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=95&Mode=0

********** **********

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتب الفقه المقارن:
********** **********

المجموع شرح المهذب
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=24&Mode=0

المغني لابن قدامة
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=21&Mode=0

********** **********

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القضاء:

********** **********

إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=34&Mode=0

الطرق الحكمية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=33&Mode=0

تبصرة الحكام في أصول الأقضية ومناهج الأحكام
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=46&Mode=0

درر الحكام في شرح مجلة الأحكام
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=98&Mode=0

الإتقان والإحكام في شرح تحفة الحكام المعروف بشرح ميارة
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=76&Mode=0

معين الحكام فيما يتردد بين الخصمين من الأحكام
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=50&Mode=0

********** **********

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القواعد الفقهية:

********** **********

أنوار البروق في أنواع الفروق
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=25&Mode=0

الأشباه والنظائر
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=58&Mode=0

الفروق
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=18&Mode=0

القواعد لابن رجب
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=45&Mode=0

المنثور في القواعد الفقهية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=43&Mode=0

غمز عيون البصائر في شرح الأشباه والنظائر
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=78&Mode=0

قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=22&Mode=0

********** **********

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الموسوعات الفقهية:

********** **********

الموسوعة الفقهية
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=100&Mode=0

11: الفقه الإباضي

شرح النيل وشفاء العليل في الفقه الإباضي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=97&Mode=0

********** **********

12: الفقه الإمامي

********** **********


الروضة البهية في شرح اللمعة الدمشقية في الفقه الإمامي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=64&Mode=0

شرائع الإسلام في مسائل الحلال والحرام في الفقه الإمامي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=23&Mode=0

********** **********

13: الفقه الحنبلي:

********** **********

الإنصاف في الفقه الحنبلي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=55&Mode=0

الفروع لابن مفلح في الفقه الحنبلي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=37&Mode=0

دقائق أولي النهى لشرح المنتهى المعروف بشرح منتهى الإرادات في الفقه الحنبلي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=74&Mode=0

كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع حنبلي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=75&Mode=0

مطالب أولي النهى في شرح غاية المنتهى حنبلي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=90&Mode=0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

********** ********** ***
14: الفقه الحنفي:

********** ********** ***


البحر الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=65&Mode=0

الجوهرة النيرة حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=47&Mode=0

العناية شرح الهداية حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=41&Mode=0

المبسوط للسرخسي حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=13&Mode=0

بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=19&Mode=0

تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=32&Mode=0

درر الحكام شرح غرر الأحكام حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=54&Mode=0

رد المحتار على الدر المختار لابن عابدين حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=93&Mode=0

فتح القدير حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=52&Mode=0

مجمع الأنهر في شرح ملتقى الأبحر حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=77&Mode=0

مجمع الضمانات حنفي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=72&Mode=0

********** ********** ***

----------


## هيثم الفقى

15: الفقه الزيدي:

********** ********** ***

البحر الزخار الجامع لمذاهب علماء الأمصار فقه زيدي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=49&Mode=0

التاج المذهب لأحكام المذهب زيدي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=99&Mode=0

********** ********** ***

----------


## هيثم الفقى

16: الفقه الشافعي:

********** ********** ***

أسنى المطالب شرح روض الطالب شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=59&Mode=0

الأم للشافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=2&Mode=0

تحفة المحتاج في شرح المنهاج شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=69&Mode=0

حاشية البجيرمي على الخطيب( تحفة الحبيب على شرح الخطيب) شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=86&Mode=0

حاشية البجيرمي على المنهج (التجريد لنفع العبيد ) شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=87&Mode=0

فتوحات الوهاب بتوضيح شرح منهج الطلاب المعروف بحاشية الجمل شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=85&Mode=0

حاشيتان قليوبي - وعميرة شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=62&Mode=0

الغرر البهية في شرح البهجة الوردية شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=60&Mode=0

مغني المحتاج إلى معرفة ألفاظ المنهاج شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=70&Mode=0

نهاية المحتاج إلى شرح المنهاج شافعي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=71&Mode=0
********** ********** ***

----------


## هيثم الفقى

17: الفقه الظاهري:

********** ********** ***

المحلى بالآثار في الفقه الظاهري
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=11&Mode=0

********** ********** ***

----------


## هيثم الفقى

18: الفقه المالكي:

********** ********** ***

التاج والإكليل لمختصر خليل في الفقه المالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=57&Mode=0

الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=80&Mode=0

المدونة مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=1&Mode=0

المنتقى شرح الموطإ مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=12&Mode=0

حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=88&Mode=0

بلغة السالك لأقرب المسالك المعروف بحاشية الصاوي على الشرح الصغير مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=89&Mode=0

حاشية العدوي على شرح كفاية الطالب الرباني مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=84&Mode=0

شرح مختصر خليل للخرشي مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=79&Mode=0

منح الجليل شرح مختصر خليل مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=96&Mode=0

مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر الشيخ خليل مالكي
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=61&Mode=0

********** ********** ***

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لغة الفقه:

********** ********** ***

المصباح المنير في غريب الشرح الكبير
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=39&Mode=0

المغرب
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=20&Mode=0

شرح حدود ابن عرفة
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=56&Mode=0

طلبة الطلبة
http://feqh.al-islam.com/bookhier.asp?DocID=16&Mode=0


م/ن

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأمن و الحماية في الانترنت للمستخدم العربيالكاتب : خالد بن نواف الحربيالحجم : 1,25 M.Bالوصف : كتاب يهتم بمصطلحات الأمن و طرق الحماية في الانترنت للمستخدم و للسيرفرتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التجارة الإلكترونيةالكاتب : بسام نورالحجم : 695 K.Bالوصف : كتاب يشرح التجارة الإكترونية بشكل مفصل وكاملتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

30 طريقة للمحافظة على ايميلك من السرقة والإختراقالكاتب : المكتبة الإلكترونيةالحجم : 110 K.Bالوصف : يعلمك الكتاب كيف تحمي بريدك من السرقة و الاختراق.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

خدع الهاكرزالكاتب : ياسر رجب التهاميالحجم : 716 K.Bالوصف : كتاب عربي رائع يقوم بتثقيفك عن كيفية فكر الهاكر وكيفية الحماية منهمتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب الانترنتالكاتب : محمد السحليالحجم : 33 K.Bالوصف : الكتاب عبارة عن ملف بتنسيق مستند word يشرح به المفاهيم الأسياسية للويبتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكاتب : ADNAN NAIM 
الحجم : 123 K.B 
الوصف : كتاب عربي رائع مكون من 162 صفحة لتعلم قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية , و يجب أن يكون لديك برنامج باوربوينت (PowerPoint) حتى تفتح الملف 
تحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القرآن الكريمالكاتب : بواسطة مركز الإشعاع الاسلاميالحجم : 1,46 M.Bالوصف : ملف يحتوي على القرآن الكريم كاملاً.تحميل الملف

----------


## هيثم الفقى

النيرو NEROالكاتب : الجهنيالحجم : 573 K.Bالوصف : شرح لبرنامج النسخ الشهير Neroتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مصطلحات الحاسب الأليالكاتب : ؟؟الحجم : 3,39 M.Bالوصف : كتاب مؤلف من ثمانية أقسام يشرح بها معاني مصطلحات الحاسب الآلي.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إختصارات لوحة المفاتيحالكاتب : ؟؟الحجم : 885 K.Bالوصف : شرح إختصارات لوحة المفاتيح ( الكيبورد ) و الخدع و الأسرار الخفية.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بروتوكولات الــ FTPالكاتب : The-Oneالحجم : 126 K.Bالوصف : شرح وافي لبروتوكول نقل الملفات ftpتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دايركت إكس 7 البداية والنهايةالكاتب : محمد سعد الدين السويسيالحجم : 57 K.Bالوصف : تستخدم دايركت اكس لتشغيل الألعاب و الملتيميديا بشكل أفضل و هذا الكتاب مهم لمبرمجي الألعاب.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعلم صنع الكراكالكاتب : ؟؟الحجم : 44 K.Bالوصف : مرشد تعليمى لتعليم كيفية كسر حماية البرامج (كراك) مع مثال للتطبيق.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Adobe Photoshop CS2 - Photographers Guide**  تحميل*

**إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. 

الحجم:9.8 MB 





*Adobe Photoshop CS2 Classroom in a Book  تحميل*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. 


الحجم:12.4 MB 






*As Simple As Photoshop 5.2  تحميل*



وصف مختصر:كتاب يشرح لك الفوتوشوب بشكل سلس ومبسط بالفيديو .. يحتوي على 224 مقطع فيديو تقريبا 
الحجم:5.14 MB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Autocad-Book  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:يشرح هذا الكتاب كل شيء عن الاوتوكاد 






*Beginning AJAX with PHP  تحميل*

 


الحجم:3.9 MB 




*Book PowerPoint  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:كتاب يشرح استخدام برنامج بوربوينت 

الحجم:574 KB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Book-Excel  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:شرح استخدام برنامج الاكسل 

الحجم:239 KB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Book-word  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:كتاب يشرح استخدام برنامج تحرير النصوص وورد 

الحجم:405 KB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Book_all-about-pc  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:يشرح هذا الكتاب كل شئ عن اجزاء جهاز ا لكمبيوتر وطريقة تركيبها وتجميعها 

الحجم:11.4 MB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

******ng Up Customers 1.0  تحميل*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحجم:697 KB *Delphi Learning CD 1  تحميل*




الحجم:72 MB 




*EBook Maestro FREE 1.60  تحميل*

إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. 


وصف مختصر:صانع الكتب المجاني , يدعم ادراج معظم الملفات وبه خاصية السحب واللصق ويعطي اضافات وتنسيق الكتاب وحماية محتواه Link2 

الحجم:2.52 MB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*exe-eBook Creator 1.4  تحميل*

إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. 


الحجم:1.57 MB 


*Frontpage Lessons Book  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:مجموعة دروس للفرونت بيج 

الحجم:5.6 MB 



*javascript  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:كتاب يشرح لغة الجافا سكربت 
الحجم:1.85 MB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*learn php  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:تعلم لغة بي اتش بي بسهولة مع هذا الكتاب 
الحجم:1.55 MB 


*Learning databases SQL  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:فيه شرح لقواعد البيانات SQL 
الحجم:330 KB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*Lessons PHP Book  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:PHP مجموعة من الدروس للغة بي اتش بي 
الحجم:3.55 MB 


*php & mysql  تحميل*


وصف مختصر :Stick Out Tongue: hp تعلم من هذا الكتاب لغة mysql وقواعد البيانات 

الحجم:1.46 MB 



*Upgrading-and-Repairing-Laptops-Edition (Book)  تحميل*

 


الحجم:
9.3MB 
*vb.net  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:vb.net شرح عن 

الحجم:1.04 MB 



*Video Guide to Paint Shop Pro X 1.0  تحميل*

إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي. 


وصف مختصر:Paint Shop Pro كتاب يعتبر دليلك لاحتراف واتقان برنامج 

الحجم:2.96 MB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*visul basic Book  تحميل*


وصف مختصر:كتاب الكتروني فيه شرح للفيجوال بيسك 

الحجم:379 KB

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الصحيفه الكامله الحسين ، زين العابدين بن علي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القانون ...........

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التوفيق للطبيب الشفيق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مجموع اوله :الاسفار في نتائج الاسفار

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محاضره الابرار ومسامره الاخبار

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ديوان ابن الفارض

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتابين اولهم : ديوان ابن الفارض

----------


## هيثم الفقى

النهجه المرضيه في شرح الالفيه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مجموع تشتمل علي سبعه كتب اولها: منتهي العقول ومنتهي النقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب في الحديث ولعامه الجامع الكبير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح عقود الجصان في المعاني والبيان

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المنح المكيه في شرح الهمزيه للبوصيري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح المقدمه الحضرميه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

النطق المفهوم من اهل الصمت المعلوم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مناقب امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفتوحات القدوسيه في شرح المقدمه الاجروميه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

احياء علوم الدين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

منهاج العابدين الي الجنه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تحفه الطلاب بشرح تحرير تنقيح اللباب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مجموع فيه سبعه كتب اولها: تحرير العباره في تقرير الاستعاره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحصن الحصين من كلام سيدالمرسلين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الدر النظيم في فضائل القران الكريم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دره الاسرار، وتحفه الابرار

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كشف الاسرار عما خفي علي الافكار

----------


## هيثم الفقى

جواهر الفقه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القواعد في الفقه والاصول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

خريده العجائب وفريده الغرائب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السيره النبويه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب فيه حكايات وحكم ومواعظ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الجامع الصحيح

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح الاسماء والصفات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صحيح البخاري (جزء منه)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب في اصول الفقه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

احكام دار البرزخ و ترتيب الانتقال اليه و منه-رساله في علوم الحقايق و

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التنوير في اسقاط التدبير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحكم العطائيهابن عطاء الله السكندريالتصوفscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.saالتنوير في اسقاط التدبير ابن عطاء الله السكندري=ابو الفضل تاج الدين ، احمد بن محمد بن عبدالكريم التصوفscannedA-ق 77ksu.edu.saالتنوير في اسقاط التدبير ابن عطاء الله السكندري=ابو الفضل تاج الدين ، احمد بن محمد بن عبدالكريم التصوفscannedA-ق 94ksu.edu.saالتنويرفي اسقاط التدبير ابن عطاءالله الاسكندري ، احمد بن محمد الفلسفه الاسلاميه في العصور الو�scannedA-ق 84ksu.edu.saشرح الحكم لابن عطاء الله الاسكندريعبدالله بن حجازي بن ابراهيم الشرقاويالتصوفscannedA-ق 91ksu.edu.saدلائل الخيرات وشوارق الانوار في ذكر الصلاه علي النبي المختار الشاذلي محمد بن سليمان بن عبدالرحمن الجزولي السملاني الشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedA-ق 68ksu.edu.saالفتح الرباني و الفيض الرحماني النابلسي عبدالغني اسماعيل عبدالغني الفلسفه الاسلاميه في العصور الو�scannedA-ق 74ksu.edu.saالكواكب الدريه في مدح خير البريه-قصيده يقول العبد قي بدء الامالالبوصيري,محمد بن سعيد-الفرغلني,علي بن عثمانالشعرscannedC-ق 19ksu.edu.saالنصوص البينه في حكم الصكوك بلا بينه-المعاني الدقيقه في ادراك الحقيقه-اسئله حول استعمال الحنه و قص الشارب و حلق اللحيه-سؤال ارسله سلطان الهند للمتوكل علي الله في المواريثالاهدل,الحسين بن ابي القاسم-جلال الدين السيوطي-حشيبر,محمد بن عمر-شرعان,محمد بن احمدالمخاصمات-الفرائض-فقه-الاحاديثscannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saنظم البديع في مدح خير شفيع-اهداء المهدي علي لاميه ابن الورديجلال الدين السيوطي-المغربي,يوسف يبن زكرياالشعرscannedC-ق 44ksu.edu.saتحفه الاكمل و الهمام المصدر-الكشف عن مجاوزه هذه الامه الي الالفحسن ،الشرنبلالي الحنفي-جلال الدين السيوطيالمذهب الحنفي-الاحاديثscannedC-ق 32ksu.edu.saرساله في بيان الكبائر و الصغائر من الذنوب-رساله في التصوف؟-جلال الدين السيوطياصول الدين-التصوفscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saالحبائك في اخبار الملائكجلال الدين السيوطيالسمعيات، اصول الدينscannedA-ق 95ksu.edu.saالاسفار عن قلم الازهارجلال الدين السيوطيالاحاديثscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saبلوغ المارب في قص الشاربجلال الدين السيوطيالاحاديثscannedC-ق 7ksu.edu.saثلاث كتب-الاسئله الوزيريهجلال الدين السيوطيscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saحصول الرفق باصول الرزق-اعلام الاريب بحدوث بدعه المحاريب-ص9-الكشف عن مجاوزه هذه الامه الي الالفجلال الدين السيوطيالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الاscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saرشف الزلال من السحر الحلالجلال الدين السيوطيالسحرscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saكتاب في الحديث,قطعه منهجلال الدين السيوطيالحديثscannedC-ق 23ksu.edu.saنخبه الفكر فيي مصطلح اهل الاثرابن حجر العسقلانيمصطلح الحديثscannedC-ق 7ksu.edu.saالصواعق المحرقه لاهل البغي و الزندقهابن حجر الهيثميالفرقscannedC-ق 35ksu.edu.saمختصر الايضاح للنووي في مناسك الحجابن حجر الهيثميالعباداتscannedC-ق 22ksu.edu.saالزواجر في عقوبه اهل الكبائرابن حجر الهيثمي؟الشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 41ksu.edu.saمولد النبي صلي الله عليه و سلمابن حجر الهيثمي؟السيرهscannedC-ق 28ksu.edu.saمجموعه قصائد في التصوف النابلسي ، عبدالغني بن اسماعيل الاخلاق الاسلاميه -2- الشعائر الا�scannedA-ق 74ksu.edu.saالتوفيق الجلي بين الاشعري و الحنبليالنابلسي,عبد الغنيالمذاهبscannedC-ق 4ksu.edu.saايضاح الدلالات في سماع الالاتالنابلسي,عبد الغنيالموسيقيscannedC-ق 26ksu.edu.saايضاح المقصود من معني وحده الوجودالنابلسي,عبد الغني بن اسماعيلالتصوفscannedC-ق 15ksu.edu.saنفحات الازهار علي نسمات الاسحار في مدح النبي المختارالنابلسي، عبدالغني بن اسماعيلعلم البديع، البلاغه العربيه - الشscannedA-ق 79ksu.edu.saشرح الرساله القياسيه لموسي البهلواني-الرساله القياسيه-الرساله الولديه-حاشيه علي الرساله الولديهدده افندي,محمد بن مصطقي-موسي البهلواني-ساجقلي زاده,محمد بن ابي بكرالمنطقscannedC-ق 36ksu.edu.saبيان المغنم في الورد الاعظمابن النحاس، احمد بن ابراهيمالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 77ksu.edu.saرسائل-نزهه النظار في قلم الغبار-حاشيه-قاموسابن الهائم-زين الدين-مطول ابي قاسم-ابي سعيد افنديالحساب-اللغهscannedC-ق 43ksu.edu.saالشباك-تخميس بانت سعاد-رساله في المنطقابن الهائم-زين الدين الاثاري,شعبان بن محمد-الفرائض-الشعر-المنطقscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saالاعراب عن قواعد الاعراب-السمرقنديهابن هشام,عبد الله بن يوسف-السمرقندي,ابي القاسم بن ابي بكر الليثيالنحو-علم البيانscannedC-ق 19ksu.edu.saمراح الارواح-التصريف العزيابن,مسعود,احمد بن علي-الزنجاني,عبد الوهاب بن ابراهيمالصرفscannedC-ق 35ksu.edu.saالسلم المرنوق في علم المنطق-الموجهاتالاخضري,عبد الرحمن بن محمد-الملوي,احمد بن عبد الفتاحالمنطقscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saحاشيه علي شرح الرساله الحسينيه-الرساله الولديه الفها بالفارسيهالافكرماني,محمد بن مصطفي-الجرجاني,علي بن محمدالمنطقscannedC-ق 34ksu.edu.saصحيح البخاري الجعفي محمد بن اسماعيل بن المغيره البخاري 1 ـ الكتب السته ، حديث scannedA-ق 78ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حيل الفقه الخصاف احمد بن عمر ابن مهير المذهب الحنفي ، فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 76ksu.edu.saالورد الرائق علي اشرف الخلائق-دعاء-الدرديبر,احمد بن محمد-السمانالتصوفscannedC-ق 41ksu.edu.saشرح الرساله الوضعيه العضديه-رساله في الحسابالسمرقندي,ابو القاسم بن ابي بكر-؟الصرف-الحسابscannedC-ق 31ksu.edu.saتطهير الاعتقاد عن ادران الالحاد-شرح قصيده غرامي صحيحالصنعاني محمد بن اسماعيل-ابن قدامه المقدسيscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saحاشيه الغيمي علي شرح الساغوجيالغيمي، محمدالمنطق scannedA-ق 72ksu.edu.saرساله في مسأله الخلو-رساله فيما يجوز شرحه من السفينه عتند خوف الغرقالفيومي,احمد الفرقاوي-الاجهوري-علي بن محمدالمذاهب المالكيscannedC-ق 15ksu.edu.saنفح الطيب في الصلاه علي النبي الحبيب-الشمقمقيهالكنتي,محمد بن المختار-ابن الونان,احمد بن محمدالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الاscannedC-ق 37ksu.edu.saحاشيه علي حاشيه السيد الشريف علي شرح العضد علي مختصر بن الحاجببن افضل، حميد الدين الدين الحسنيالفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 73ksu.edu.saالانوار المضيه في مدح خير البريه-رساله في بيان الحاصل في المصدر-قصيده بالتركيجلال الدين المحلي,محمد-امبر بادشاه,محمد امين-نفعي جلبيالشعرscannedC-ق 23ksu.edu.saشرح الرساله القياسيه لموسي البهلواني-الرساله القياسيهدده افندي,محمد بن مصطقي-موسي البهلوانيالقياسscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saشرح اداب البحث و المناظرات-شرح الرساله العضديه في الادب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح علي جهه الوحده-ايساغوجيمحمد امين-اثير الدين الابهري,المفضل بن عمرالفلسفه الاسلاميه-المنطقscannedC-ق 39ksu.edu.saتنوير القلوب والبصائر بمواعظ الخطب علي اعداد المنابرمحمد عبدالهادي، محمد عبدالهادي بن داودالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 72ksu.edu.saقصه ابراهيم عليه السلام-جليل القدر في شرح الحزب الاكبر؟-الازميري,محمد بن وليالتنبوات-التصوفscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saحاشيه جلال-شرح الامثله المختلفه-رساله في الصرف بالتركيه؟-سروري,مصطفي بن شعبان-؟التفسير-اللغه العربيهscannedC-ق 36ksu.edu.saقصيده مشجره-قصيده المحمديه(بعض الورق مقلوب)؟-محمد المساويالشعرscannedC-ق 14ksu.edu.saمقامه-تقريض عقد الجمان لمدح الحسين علي حيدر اكني-تقريص-مقامه؟-محمد بن علي العمراني-البهكليالادب-دميه مرمر عاح scannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saمختصر الاعداد (باللغه التركيه )ابرااهيم حنيفه ، ابراهيم بن مصطفي دوائر المعارف العامه scannedA-ق 80ksu.edu.saالدرر البهيه والاخبار النبويه ابراهيم ، خليل الحديث وعلومه scannedA-ق 66ksu.edu.saحاشيه البرماوي علي شرح ابن قاسم الغزالي علي ابي شجاعابراهيم بن احمد البرماويscannedA-ق 92ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تذكره السائرين في طريق المؤمنين المتقينابراهيم بن احمد بن قضيب البانالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الاscannedC-ق 22ksu.edu.saرساله في كيفيه استقبال القبلهابراهيم بن اسماعيل الحنفي ابن شيخ البهرميهالفلكscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saشرح المنظومه الدمياطيه=شرح اسماء الله الحسنيابراهيم بن محمد سعيد بن حسن بن محمد الاسودالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saشفاء الاسقام في وضع الساعات علي الرخام ابن ابي الصوفي ، احمد بن عمر الفلك .scannedA-ق 94ksu.edu.saالوافيه في شرح الشافيه . ابن ابي بكر ، احمد بن محمد الصرف و الوضع ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 78ksu.edu.saقراءه الامام ابن كثير ورسمهابن ابي جماعه، علي بن الحسنالقراءات ، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 83ksu.edu.saالافتتاح ابن الاسود ، حسن باشا ( ابن علاء الدين ) علي النحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 85ksu.edu.saالمفتاح شرح مراح الارواح لابن مسعودابن الاسود، حسن باشا بن عليالصرف والوضع، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 98ksu.edu.saالحصن الحصينابن الجزري، محمد بن محمدالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 98ksu.edu.saمولد النبي صلي الله عليه و سلمابن الجوزيالسيرهscannedC-ق 33ksu.edu.saاتحاف الراغب الي نهج الطالب لاشرف المطالب ابن الجوهري محمد بن احمد بن حسن بن عبدالكريم الخالدي ابوهادي المذهب الشافعي ، فقه المذاهب الا�scannedA-ق 101ksu.edu.saكتاب وصايا الملوك و ابناء الملوك من قحطان,مختصر من مصنفات ابن الحائكابن الحائك الهمداتي,الحسن بن احمدscannedC-ق 46ksu.edu.saالعقد الجوهري من فتح الحي القيوم في حل شرح الازهري علي مقدمه ابن اجرومابن الحاج ، احمد بن محمدالنحو العربي 2- اللغهالعربيه - النscannedA-ق 76ksu.edu.saالكافيه لابن الحاجبابن الحاجب ، عثمان بن عمرالنحو، لغه عربيهscannedA-ق 80ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكافيه ابن الحاجب ، عثمان بن عمر النحو اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 83ksu.edu.saالشافيهابن الحاجب,عثمان بن عمرscannedC-ق 36ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحوابن الحاجب,عثمان بن عمرالنحوscannedC-ق 47ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحوابن الحاجب,عثمان بن محمدالنحوscannedC-ق 40ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحوابن الحاجب، عثمان بن عمرالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 84ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحوابن الحاجب، عثمان بن عمر النحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 66ksu.edu.saالدر المنضود في الصلاه والسلام علي صاحب القبر المحمودابن الحجر الهيثمي، احمد بن محمدالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 88ksu.edu.saاعلام الانام بفضايل الصيام ابن الحسن البكري ، محمد بن محمد العبادات ، الفقه الاسلاميscannedA-ق 104ksu.edu.saطيب السمر في اوقات السحر ابن الحيمي ، احمد بن محمدالتراجم scannedA-ق 83ksu.edu.saالدر النظيم في فضائل القران الكريم ابن الخشاب ، محمد بن احمدالمباحث القرانيه الاخري scannedA-ق 89ksu.edu.saالاداب (النافعه بالالفاظ المختاره الجامعه)ابن الشمس الخلافه ، جعفر بن محمدالادب العربيscannedA-ق 83ksu.edu.saتقريظ كتاب ابن عبد الرازقابن الصفاالادبscannedC-ق 6ksu.edu.saشرح منار الانوار للنسفيابن العيني، عبدالرحمن بن ابي بكراصول الفقه الاسلاميscannedA-ق 104ksu.edu.saكتاب في تراجم الصحابه وغيرهم ابن القيسراني ، عبدالله بن محمد التراجم scannedB-ق 62ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بغيه الباحثابن المتقنه,محمد بن عليالفرائضscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saعنوان الشرف الوافي في الفقه والتاريخ والعروض والنحو وعلم القوافيابن المقري، اسماعيل بن ابي بكرالمذهب الشافعي، فقه المذاهب الاسscannedA-ق 89ksu.edu.saمجموع اوله : التحفه القدسيه في اختصار الرجبيهابن الهائم ، احمد بن محمدscannedA-ق 72ksu.edu.saشرح الياسمينيه ابن الهائم ، احمد بن محمد الجبر scannedA-ق 70ksu.edu.saارجوزه في معرفه الشطرنجابن الهباريه,محمد بن محمدالشطرنجscannedC-ق 5ksu.edu.saالصادح والباغم والحازم والعازم والفاتك والناسكابن الهباريه، محمد بن محمدالشعر العربي ، العصر العباسي الث�scannedA-ق 78ksu.edu.saكمامه الزهر وفريده الدهر ابن بدرون ، عبدالملك بن عبدالله الشعر ، العصر العباسي الثاني ، ادscannedA-ق 82ksu.edu.saالدرر اللوامع في اصل مقرأ الامام نافعابن بري,علي بن محمدالقراءاتscannedC-ق 13ksu.edu.saمحاوره شعريه بين ابراهيم بطرس كرامه و العاملي و عبد الجليل البصري و ابن ياسين و عارضها الضمدي عاكس و احمد العريشي-النسمات السيمريه علي النفحات النجديهابن بطرس النصراني-السيد العاملي-الحسني اليمني-الضمدي عاكس-احمد العريشيلبشعر-تاج داود العالمscannedC-ق 40ksu.edu.saالجواهر الزكيه في حل الفاظ العشماويهابن تركي، احمد بن تركي العبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 80ksu.edu.saفتاوي ابن تيميه ، احمد بن عبدالحليم الالهيات 2 - التوحيد scannedA-ق 92ksu.edu.saشرح حديث النزول ابن تيميه ، احمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن عبدالله بن ابي القاسم الخضر النميري الحراني الالهيات 2- الدين الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 71ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فتاوي لابن تيميهابن تيميه,احمد بن عبد الحليمفتاويscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.saبغيه المرثاد في الرد علي المتفلسفه والقرامطه والباطنيه واهل الالحاد من القائلين بالحلول والاتحادابن تيميه، احمد ابن عبدالحليماصول الدينscannedA-ق 88ksu.edu.saمسائل في العقيدهابن تيميه، احمد ابن عبدالحليماصول الدينscannedA-ق 82ksu.edu.saدرج المعالي قي شرح بدء الاماليابن جماعه,محمد بن ابي بكراصول الدينscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saمختصر مناسك الحاج علي المذاهب الاربعهابن جماعه، عبدالعزيز بن محمدالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 93ksu.edu.saالفرائد البرهانيه في تحقيق الفوائد الفناريهابن حمدي,برهان الدينالمنطقscannedC-ق 44ksu.edu.saحاشيه قول احمد علي الفوائد الفناريه علي ايساغوجيابن خضر,احمد بن محمدالمنطقscannedC-ق 33ksu.edu.saمقدمه في العمل بالربع المجيبابن زريق,محمد بن عليالتوقيتscannedC-ق 15ksu.edu.saرساله في التوحيد ابن سعيد ، اسماعيل بن سعيد التوحيد 2- اصول الدين الاسلاميscannedA-ق 73ksu.edu.saمجموع به اربع رسائل اولها تزيين العبارهابن عابدين واخرونscannedA-ق 93ksu.edu.saفتح المنان في شرح مورد الظمان للخرازابن عاشر,عبد الواحد بن احمدالخطوطscannedC-ق 32ksu.edu.saشرح ابن عقيل لالفيه ابن مالكابن عقيل,عبد الله بن عبد الرحمنالنحوscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saمنظومه ابن العماد في المعفواتابن عماد الدين,احمدالعباداتscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saنور الشمعه في بيان ظهر الجمعهابن غانم المقدسي الحنفي,علي بن محمدالعباداتscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saالمواهب السنيه في شرح الاشمهيهابن قاضي شهبه، محمد بن ابي بكر بن احمدفرائض فقه اسلاميscannedA-ق 73ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعليقه علي تذكره السايرين في طريق المتقينابن قضيب البانالتصوفscannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saالكلم الطيب والعمل الصالحابن قيم الجوزيه، محمد بن ابي بكرالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 77ksu.edu.saتغيير المفتاح للسكاكي - 626 هـ ابن كمال باشا ، احمد بن سليمان البلاغه العربيه ، 2 - علم البيان ا�scannedA-ق 80ksu.edu.saشرح فرائض السراجيه للسجاوندي ابن كمال باشا ، احمد بن سليمان الفرائض ، الفقه الاسلامي و اصوله scannedA-ق 80ksu.edu.saشرح القصيده الخمريه لابن الفارضابن كمال باشا,احمد بن سليمانscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saمجموع اوله : صفوه المنقولات في شرح شروط الصلاهابن كمال باشا، احمد بن سليمانscannedA-ق 94ksu.edu.saالخلاصه في النحوابن مالك,محمد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 39ksu.edu.saالفيه ابن مالكابن مالك,محمد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 40ksu.edu.saمراح الارواحابن مسعود، احمد بن علي scannedA-ق 89ksu.edu.saشرح غرامي صحيحابن مقدمه المقدسيالحديثscannedC-ق 13ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفتاوي الزينيه في فقه الحنفيه ابن نجيم ، زين الدين بن ابراهيم المذهب الحنفي ، فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 76ksu.edu.saرفع الغشا عن وقتي العصر و العشا-رساله في الماء المستعملابن نجيم الحنفي,زين الدين بن ابراهيمالعباداتscannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saكتابين اولهم : الفتاوي الزينيه في فقه الحنفيهابن نجيم، زين الدين بن ابراهيم ، جمعها ورتبها تلميذه الخطيب التمرتاشي، محمد بن عبدالله 1004هـالمذهب الحنفي، فقه المذاهب الاسلscannedA-ق 67ksu.edu.saقطر الندي و بل الصديابن هشام,عبد الله بن يوسفالنحوscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saقطر النديو بل الصديابن هشام,عبد الله بن يوسفالنحوscannedC-ق 30ksu.edu.saموقد الاذهان و موقظ الوسنان=الغاز النحوابن هشام,عبد الله بن يوسفالنحوscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saشرح قطر الندي وبل الصديابن هشام، عبدالله بن يوسفالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 70ksu.edu.saقيد الشرائد ونظم الفرائدابن وهبان ، عبدالوهاب ين احمدالمذهب الحنفي 2- فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 61ksu.edu.saفضايل ليله النصف من شعبانابن يازجي,اسماعيل بن عبد الباقيالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 26ksu.edu.saشرح منظومه في القراءاتابو الحسن التدويليالقراءاتscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saالرساله العضديه في الادبابو الفتح السعيديالادبscannedC-ق 15ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مقدمه الصلاهابو الليث,نصر بن علي السمرقنديالعباداتscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.saالجامع الصحيح ،الجزء الثالث ابو عبدالله ، محمد بن اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن المغيره البخاري 1- الكتب السته ، حديث scannedA-ق 79ksu.edu.saالتيسير في القراءات السبعابو عمرو الحرانيقراءاتscannedA-ق 78ksu.edu.saغايه الحكيم ابوالقاسم المجريطي، مسلمه بن احمدالاسلام scannedA-ق 73ksu.edu.saمجموع به ثلاثه كتب اولها : الارشاد الي تصفيه النفسابوعبدالله التطازي واخرونscannedA-ق 93ksu.edu.saمقدمه ابي الليث السمرقنديابي الليث السمرقندي,نصر بن محمدالتصوفscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saمقدمه الصلاهابي الليث السمرقندي,نصر بن محمدالعباداتscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saبرء الساعهابي بكر الرازيالطبscannedC-ق 7ksu.edu.saالمنصوري في الطب ابي بكر الرازي ، محمد بن زكريا الطب العلاجي ، الصيدله . scannedA-ق 78ksu.edu.saواسطه السلوك في سياسه الملوكابي حمو، موسي (الثاني) بن يوسفعلم السياسهscannedA-ق 64ksu.edu.saالمقصودابي حنيفه,النعمان بن ثابتالصرفscannedC-ق 31ksu.edu.saالوقف التام والوقف الكافي والحسنابي عمر والداني ، عثمان بن سعيدالتجويد، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 89ksu.edu.saالتيسير فيالقراءات السبع ابي عمرو الداني ، عثمان بن سعيد القراؤءات ، القران الكريم و علوم�scannedA-ق 93ksu.edu.saالتيسير في القراءات السبع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ايساغوجياثير الدين الابهري, الفضل بن عمرالمنطقscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saرساله في المنطق,ايساغوجياثير الدين الابهري,المفضل بن عمرالمنطقscannedC-ق 4ksu.edu.saشرح الكواكب الدريه في مدح خير البريهاحمد بن احمد الخادميالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 31ksu.edu.saالتحف و الهدايا في فضل المصايب و البلايااحمد بن الخطيبالتصوفscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saابهي الصلات في قوله تعالي يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا قمتم الي الصلاهاحمد بن السيد هبه اللهالعباداتscannedC-ق 14ksu.edu.saتنبيه الغافلين مختصر منهاج العابديناحمد بن زيني دحلانالفلفسه الاسلاميه في العصور الوسscannedA-ق 93ksu.edu.saالشذور الذهبيه و القطع الاحمديه في اللغه التركيهاحمد بن سليماناللغه التركيهscannedC-ق 49ksu.edu.saمنظومه الاداب و فريده الاصحاباحمد بن عبد القوي البغدادي الحنفيشعرscannedC-ق 27ksu.edu.saمنظومه في القراءاتاحمد بن عبد الله العربيالقراءاتscannedC-ق 20ksu.edu.saفتح رب البريه بشرح القصيده المضريهاحمد بن علي السندوبي، المصريالشعر / العصر التركي والمملوكي، اscannedA-ق 91ksu.edu.saبلوم المرام من ادله (كذا) الاحكاماحمد بن علي بن محمد الكناني ، العسقلاني، ابوالفضل، شهاب الدين ، بن حجرالاحاديث السنه الاخريscannedB-ق 65ksu.edu.saمجموع به اربعه كتب اولها رساله في الوقفاحمد بن عمار ...واخرون الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 89ksu.edu.saمنظومه غرامي صحيح-زوال الترح في شرح منظومه ابن فرحاحمد بن فرح-ابن جماعه,محمد بن ابي بكرالحديثscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saلباب الطالبين بشرح الاربعين النوويهاحمد بن محمد السحيميالاحاديث السنيه الاخريscannedA-ق 89ksu.edu.saمولد النبي صلي الله عليه و سلماحمد بن محمد بن احمد الدرديرالسيرهscannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saمختصر الايضاح للنووياحمد بن محمد بن علي بن حجر الهيتمي السعدي الانصاري ، شهاب الدين ، شيخ الاسلام ، ابي العباسالعبادات ، الفقه الاسلاميscannedA-ق 79ksu.edu.saالمنحه الالهيه في الكلام علي الروح العليهاحمد بن موسي بن احمداصول الدينscannedC-ق 6ksu.edu.saفتاوي احمد رضااحمد رضاالفتاويscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saالرساله السابعه في الصنايع العمليه و النظريه ارسطاليس,اخوان الصفااخوان الصفاالمنطقscannedC-ق 45ksu.edu.saرساله المراقبهاسماعيل النواب ؟التصوفscannedC-ق 18ksu.edu.saديوان عاصماسماعيل عاصم بن كوجك جلبيشعرscannedC-ق 41ksu.edu.saطب النبي صلي الله عليه وسلمالابهري ، احمد بن محمد المزبان ابو جعفرالحديث الشريف وعلومه 2- الطب العل�scannedA-ق 74ksu.edu.saشرح الدره البيضاء الاخضريالفرائض والمواريث 2- الفقه الاسلاscannedA-ق 65ksu.edu.saالسلم المرنوق في علم المنطق=متن السلمالاخضري,عبد الرحمن بن محمدالمنطقscannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saالسلم المرونقالاخضري,عبد الرحمن بن محمدالمنطقscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saشرح السلمالاخضري,عبد الرحمن بن محمدالمنطقscannedC-ق 45ksu.edu.saكتاب الحسبهالاخوه، محمد بن محمدالاحكام السلطانيه، الفقه الاسلا�scannedA-ق 67ksu.edu.saشرح الانموذج للزمخشريالاردبيلي ، محمد بن عبد الغنيالاعلام 7 : 80 ، معجم المطبوعات 1 : 423scannedA-ق 77ksu.edu.saشرح الانموذج للزمخشري الاردبيلي ، محمد بن عبدالغني النحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 98ksu.edu.saمرشد المتاهلالازنيقي,محمد بن محمدالاحوال الشخصيهscannedC-ق 37ksu.edu.saالزبده في شرح قصيده البرده للبوصيري الازهري ، خالد بن عبدالله الشعر ، العصر التركي و المملوكي ،scannedA-ق 86ksu.edu.saالحواشي الازهريه في حل الفاظ المقدمه الجزريهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالقراءاتscannedC-ق 24ksu.edu.saالزبده في شرح قصيده البردهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالشعرscannedC-ق 22ksu.edu.saشرح الاجروميهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saشرح الاجروميهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 40ksu.edu.saشرح الازهريه في علم العربيهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 18ksu.edu.saشرح المقدمه الازهريه في علم العربيهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 42ksu.edu.saمقدمه الازهريهالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 19ksu.edu.saموصل الطلاب الي قواعد الاعرابالازهري,خالد بن عبد اللهالنحوscannedC-ق 41ksu.edu.saموصل الطلاب الي قواعد الاعرابالازهري، خالد بن عبداللهالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 76ksu.edu.saموصل الطلاب الي قواعد الاعراب لابن هاشم الانصاريالازهري، خالد بن عبداللهالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 83ksu.edu.saري الصادي من فتاوي العماديالاسطواني، محمد بن حسنالمذهب الحنفيscannedA-ق 85ksu.edu.saالضوء المنير علي المصباح في النحو

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الهبات-دعا فتح البصاير ثم الاوراد السبعه للجيلاني ثم دعا مفتاح الصباح للنجاحابن عطاء الله السكندري-عبد القادر الجيلاني-علي بن ابي طالبالتصوفscannedC-ق 19ksu.edu.saشرح ابن عطاء الله السكندري علي قصيده الامام ابن مدين الغوث في معرفه السير الي الله تعالي و مع احبابه-رساله في بيان الادب مع اهل الطريقه,علي من احبهم اللهابن عطاء الله السكندري-علي بن حجازي بن محمد البيومي الشافعيالتصوفscannedC-ق 33ksu.edu.saمختصر شرح همزيه البوصيري ابن حجر الهيتمي ، احمد بن محمد الشعر، العصر التركي والمملوكي 2- �scannedA-ق 59ksu.edu.saالاعلام بقواطع الاسلام ابن حجر الهيتمي ، احمد بن محمد اصول الدين scannedA-ق 55ksu.edu.saمختصر الايضاح للنويابن حجر الهيتمي، احمد بن محمد العبادات، الفقه الاسلاميscannedA-ق 68ksu.edu.saالمنح المكيه في شرح الهمزيهابن حجر الهيثميالشعرscannedC-ق 38ksu.edu.saالدر المنضود في الصلاه والسلام علي صاحب المقام المحمودابن حجر الهيثمي، احمد بن محمدالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saتطهير العيبه من دنس الغيبهابن حجر الهيثمي، احمد بن محمدالشعائر-التقاليد و الاخلاق الاسلscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saايها الولدابو حامد الغزالي الطوسيالتصوف-الفلسفه الاسلاميهscannedC-ق 28ksu.edu.saفوايد و علي خواص البسمله-دعاء قوله تعالي سلام قولا من رب رحيماسماعيل الحضرمي-السهرورديالتصوفscannedC-ق 41ksu.edu.saاسرار الحجاسماعيل حقي بن مصطفيالعبادات ، الفقه الاسلاميscannedC-ق 26ksu.edu.saشرح مختصر علي المقدمه الرحبيه لابن المتقنه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح الرحبيه في الفرائضسبط المارديني=محمد بم حمد بن احمد بت الغزال الدمشقيالفرائضscannedC-ق 36ksu.edu.saكفايه القنوع بالعمل بالربع المقطوعسبط المارديني=محمد بم حمد بن احمد بت الغزال الدمشقيعلم التوقيتscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saالنسبه الستينيه في الضرب للاعمال الحسابيهسبط المارديني=محمد بن محمدالفلكscannedC-ق 37ksu.edu.saفتوح الغيبعبد القادر بن موسي بن عبد الله بن جنكي دوست الحسني=محي الدين الجيلاني او الكيلاني او الجيليالفلسفه الاسلاميه - التصوفscannedC-ق 42ksu.edu.saالدره العيديه في الشواهد الغيبيهعبد الكريم بن ابراهيم بن عبد الكريم الجيلي ابن سبط الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلانيالفلسفه الاسلاميه - التصوفscannedC-ق 23ksu.edu.saفصوص الحكمابن عربي، محمد بن علي بن محمد بن العربي ابوبكر الحاتمي الطائي الاندلسيالتصوف، الفلسفه الاسلاميه في العscannedA-ق 64ksu.edu.saالفنا في المشاهدابن عربي، محمد بن علي بن محمد بن العربي ابوبكر الحاتمي الطائي الاندلسيالتصوفscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saتنزيل السكينه علي قناديل المدينهتقي الدين السبكي,علي بن عبد الكافيفقه المذاهب الاسلاميه scannedC-ق 20ksu.edu.saالمقامه المسكيه والدره الزنجيه في المسك والعنبر والزعفرانجلال الدين السيوطيالطبscannedC-ق 22ksu.edu.saتبيين الارايك في ارسال النبي الي الملائكجلال الدين السيوطيscannedC-ق 33ksu.edu.saكشف الضبابه في مساله الاتنابهجلال الدين السيوطيالمعاملات-الفقه الاسلاميscannedC-ق 7ksu.edu.saنشر العلمين المنيفين في احياء الابوين الشريفينجلال الدين السيوطيالحديثscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saالهيئه السنيه-ثم-كنه ما لابد للمريد منهجلال الدين السيوطي-ثم-محي الدين بن عربي الحاتمي الطائيالتصوفscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saانموذج اللبيب في خصائص الحبيب جلال الدين السيوطي ، عبدالرحمن بن ابي بكر بن محمدالسيره النبويهscannedA-ق 52ksu.edu.saالرد علي من اخلد الي الارض وجهل ان الاجتهاد في كل عصر فرض-ناقصجلال الدين السيوطي ، عبدالرحمن بن ابي بكر بن محمد بن سابق الدين الخضيري اصول الفقه scannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saكتابين,اضواء البهجه في انوار الدقايق المنفرجه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح البسملهزكريا بن محمد بن احمد بن زكريا الانصاري السنيكي المصري الشافعي ، ابويحييالقرآن الكريمscannedC-ق 14ksu.edu.saفتح الوهاب بشرح الاداب-اجزاء غير واضحهزكريا بن محمد بن احمد بن زكريا الانصاري السنيكي المصري الشافعي ، ابويحييمنطقscannedC-ق 29ksu.edu.saفتح رب البريه بشرح القصيده الخزرجيهزكريا بن محمد بن احمد بن زكريا الانصاري السنيكي المصري الشافعي ، ابويحييالعروض-لغه عربيه-التصوفscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saشرح تعليم المتعلم للزرنوجيزين العرب ، ابن اسماعيل التربيه والتعليم -2- التربيه الاس�scannedA-ق 59ksu.edu.saشرح تعليم المتعلم للزرونجيزين العرب بن اسماعيلالتربيه scannedA-ق 57ksu.edu.saشرح اسماء الله الحسني-استغفارات البصريقطب الدين بن علاء الدين النهراواني المكي القادري الحرقاني-الحسن بن يسار البصريالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 37ksu.edu.saمراتب الوجودقطب الدين عبد الكريم بن ابراهيم بن عبد الكريم الجيلي القادريالتصوفscannedC-ق 22ksu.edu.saالانخفاف في معرفه الانحراف-فايده في بيان ان نصف قطر القوس...-عز الدين الوفاييالحسابscannedC-ق 30ksu.edu.saحاشيه علي العوامل المائه الجرجاني، عبد القاهرالنحو، لغه عربيهscannedA-ق 64ksu.edu.saالمنتخب من كتاب التجير للقشيري القشيري عبدالكريم بن هوازن 1- الالهياته اصول الدين scannedA-ق 79ksu.edu.saمقامات بديع الزمان الهمذانيبديع الزمان الهمذاني ، احمد بن الحسن الادب العربي 2 - المقامات العربيهscannedA-ق 59ksu.edu.saمناقب .... الشيخ محمد الحفناوي(جمع) الغوي، حسن بن عليتراجم القاده الدينينscannedA-ق 49ksu.edu.saالانتصار لحزب الله الموحدين و الرد علي المجادل للمشركين-جواب علي سؤال ما يورده بعض الناس من قوله صلي الله عليه و سلم ان الشيطان يئس ان يعبده المصلون في جزيره العربابابطين,عبد الله بن عبد الرحمناصول الدينscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.saتذكره الحيوان الذي هو غير نوع الانسان=شرح رساله الشيرازي فيما يحل و يحرم من الحيوانابراهيم الحافظ الخطيبالفقه الشافعيscannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saحواشي البرماوي علي شرح المقدمه الحبيه لسبط المارديني

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حاشيه (علي) السنوسيهابراهيم بن محمد بن احمد الباجورياصول الدينscannedA-ق 49ksu.edu.saحاشيه الباجوري علي السنوسيهابراهيم بن محمد بن احمد الباجوري المصري الشافعياصول الدينscannedA-ق 57ksu.edu.saحاشيه علي تفسير الجلالين ابن ابي السعود ، محمد بن صالح التفسير ، القران الكريم وعلومه scannedA-ق 14ksu.edu.saبهجه النفوس وتحليها بمعرفه مالها وما عليها ابن ابي جمره ، عبدالله بن سعد الكتب السته ، الحديث scannedA-ق 53ksu.edu.saجمع النهايه في بدء الخير وغايه ابن ابي حمزه ، عبدالله بن سعد الكتب السته ، الحديث scannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saشرح ابيات ابن المقري في الدما (الواجبه علي الحاج)ابن الجمال، علي ابن ابي بكر العبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 49ksu.edu.saالرسوخ في علم الناسخ و المنسوخابن الجوزيالحديثscannedC-ق 7ksu.edu.saالدر النظيم في فضائل القران العظيم .ابن الخشاب ، محمد بن احمد مباحث قرانيه اخري ، القران الكري�scannedA-ق 65ksu.edu.saحاشيه علي عقيده اهل السنهابن الزيني دحلاناصول الدينscannedC-ق 16ksu.edu.saمنظمومه العلامه ابن الشحنه في المسايل التي فيها السكوتابن الشحنهفقه حنفيscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saمنظومه ابن الشحنه في الفرائضابن الشحنهالفرائض-الفقه الاسلامي و اصولهscannedC-ق 4ksu.edu.saالتيسير في فن القراءاتابن الصيرفي=عثمان بن سعيد بن عثمان,ابو عمرو الدانيالقراءاتscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saبغيه الباحثابن المتقنه، محمد بن عليالفرائض، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 62ksu.edu.saفوايد البدريه في بيان علم القرآن من العلل و المراتب و الوقوف اللازم و الكفر الجازمابن المراغي,احمد بن محمدالتجويدscannedC-ق 39ksu.edu.saالموطاه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

غايه السول في الاقرار بالدين المجهول ابن الهائم ، احمد بن محمد بن عماد الدين الحساب scannedA-ق 45ksu.edu.saنزهه النظار في علم الغبارابن الهمائم,احمد بن محمد بن عماد الشافعي المقدسيحسابscannedC-ق 23ksu.edu.saكمامه الزهر وفريده الدهر ابن بدرون ، عبدالملك بن عبدالله الشعر ، العصر العباسي الثاني ، ادscannedA-ق 37ksu.edu.saالجواهر الزكيه في حل الفاظ العشماويهابن تركي، احمد بن تركيالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 60ksu.edu.saالسياسه الشرعيه في اصلاح الراعي والرعيهابن تيميه، احمد بن عبدالحليمالاحكام السلطانيه، الفقه الاسلا�scannedA-ق 35ksu.edu.saتذكره السامع و المتكلم في اداب العالم و المتعلمابن جماعه,محمد بن ابراهيمالتربيهscannedC-ق 31ksu.edu.saتذكره السامع و المتكلم في اداب العالم و المتعلمابن جماعه,محمد بن ابراهيمالتربيهscannedC-ق 29ksu.edu.saدرج المعالي في شرح بدي الاماليابن جماعه,محمد بن ابي بكراصول الدينscannedC-ق 20ksu.edu.saجمع النهايه في بدء الخير وغايه ابن جمره ، عبدالله بن سعدالكتب السته - حديثscannedA-ق 64ksu.edu.saنسيم الصباابن حبيب الحلبي ، الحسن بن عمر بن الحسن الادب العربي - مجموعاتscannedA-ق 44ksu.edu.saرسائل في الفقه ابن حجي ، سعيد فقه المذاهب الاسلاميه scannedA-ق 35ksu.edu.saالفرائد البرهانيه في تحقيق الفوائد الفناريه ابن حميد ، برهان الدين بن كمال الدين المنطق scannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saشرح مقصوره ابن دريدابن خالويه ،الحسين بن احمد الشعر العربي- العصر العباسي الثا�scannedA-ق 33ksu.edu.saكتاب في كشف الغطا في طريق الصوفيهابن خلدون، عبدالرحمن بن محمدالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 63ksu.edu.saاداء ما وجب في بيان وضع الواضعين في رجبابن دحيه الكلبي,عمر بن الحسنمصطلح الحديثscannedC-ق 29ksu.edu.saمقصوره ابم دريدابن دريد محمد بن الحسنالشعرscannedC-ق 30ksu.edu.saتخميس القصيده الوتريه في مدح خير البريهابن رشد البغدادي، نظم الوراق، محمد بن عبدالعزيزالشعر، العصر التركي والمملوكي، اscannedA-ق 64ksu.edu.saاربعون حديثا ومع كل حديث حكايهابن زريق ، محمد بن ابي بكرالاعلام 6 : 284 ، مخطوطات الجامعه 4 : scannedA-ق 54ksu.edu.saسبب تصنيف الواضح الجليابن زريق,شهاب الدين احمد بن ابي بكرالمعاملات-الفقه الاسلاميscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saرساله ابن زيدون ابن زيدون ، احمد بن عبدالله الرسائل العربيه - العصر العباسي اscannedA-ق 58ksu.edu.saاسني المطالب في نجاه ابي طالب-ثم ترجمه البرزنجي, محمد بن رسولابن زيني دحلاناصول الدين -التراجمscannedC-ق 20ksu.edu.saقصيده في مدح مشايخ نجد-فتوي بشان الزكاه-فتوي بشان صلاه الجمعه-تخطير علي منظومه الاعرابي-تخميس علي منظومه الشيخ ابراهيم علي التهجد-قصيده في الرد علي سؤال حكم قهوه البنابن سحمان,صالح بن سليمان-محمد بن عبد اللطيفالشعر-العبادات-المذهب المالكيscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saرساله المرام في احوال بيت الله الحرامابن سنان ، مصطفي بن سنانالمسجد الحرام 2- مكه مكهscannedA-ق 53ksu.edu.saتعبير الرؤياابن سيرين ، محمدالاحلام والرؤياscannedA-ق 50ksu.edu.saاتقان الصنعه في التجويد للسبعه ابن شعيب ، احمد بن شعيب تجويد القران scannedA-ق 37ksu.edu.saسلوان المطاع في عدوان الاتباع ابن ظفر ، محمد بن عبدالله الصقلي الاخلاق الاسلاميه -2- الشعائر الا�scannedA-ق 37ksu.edu.saالعقود الدريه في تنقيح الفتاوي الحامديه ( قطعه منه ) ابن عابدين ، محمد امين بن عمر المذهب الحنفي ، فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 38ksu.edu.saالعقود الدريه في تنقيح الفتاوي الحامديهللعمادي (قطعه منه)ابن عابدين ، محمد امين بن معمر المذهب الحنفي 2- فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 42ksu.edu.saرد المحتار علي الدر المختار ابن عابدين ، محمد امين عمر المذهب الحنفي ، فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 54ksu.edu.saكتاب في اصول الدينابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهاباصول الدينscannedA-ق 57ksu.edu.saجواب ابن عتيق علي سؤال ابن عليان-فتوي عمن يجب او يجوز بغضه او هجرهابن عتيق,سعد بن احمد-ابن تيميهالمذهب الحنبليscannedC-ق 6ksu.edu.saابطال التنديد باختصار شرح التوحيدابن عتيق=حمد بن علي بن محمد بن عتيقاصول الدينscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saالتجلي الاسني علي الدور الاعلي لابن عربيابن عربيالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 54ksu.edu.saانشاء الدوائر الاحاطيه علي الدقائقابن عربي، محمد بن عليالفلسفه الاسلاميه في العصور الوسscannedA-ق 46ksu.edu.saرساله حول مسأله الهزوالدك في الكيلابن عزوز,محمد بن عزوزالمعاملاتscannedC-ق 4ksu.edu.saالطيف الطائف بفضل الطائفابن علان، محمد علي بن محمدتاريخ المملكه العربيه السعوديهscannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saمختصر منهاج العابدين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح تقدمه المعرفه لابقراطابن قاضي بعلبك مظفر بن عبدالرحمنالطبscannedA-ق 50ksu.edu.saزهير الربيع في شواهد البديعابن قرقماش ، محمد بن قرقماشعلم البديع ، البلاغه العربيه scannedA-ق 74ksu.edu.saتاج التراجم في صبقات الحنفيه ابن قطلويفا ، القاسم بن قطلويفا تراجم القاده الدينيين scannedA-ق 53ksu.edu.saفائده منقوله من اعلام الموقعين-ثم-رساله في التةوحيدابن قيم الجوزيه-ثم-عبد الرحمن بن الحسنالعبادات ، الفقه الاسلاميscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saطريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين (فصل طبقات المكلفين في الاخره)ابن قيم الجوزيه، محمد ابن ابي بكرالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 50ksu.edu.saشرح السراجيه في الفرائض ابن كمال باشا ، احمد بن سليمان الفرائض ، الفقه الاسلاميه و اصول�scannedA-ق 69ksu.edu.saصفوه المنقولات شرح شروط الصلاه ابن كمال باشا ، احمد بن سليمان 1- العبادات ، الفه الاسلامي scannedA-ق 55ksu.edu.saمجموع في 3 اولها : تفسير سوره تباركابن كمال باشا، احمد بن سليمانالتفسير، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 71ksu.edu.saعقود الدر النضيد في بعض مناقب سيدنا الحسين الشهيدابن كمال,صالح بن صديقالطبقات-السيرهscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.saمتن الالفيه في علم الصرف والعربيهابن مالكscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saالفتاويه الزينيه في فقه الحنفيه ابن نجيم ، زين الدين بن ابراهيم الفقه الحنفي ، فقه المذاهب الاسل�scannedA-ق 50ksu.edu.saعده رسائلابن نجيم الحنفي-الشيخ عبد الغني الحنفي-كمال الدين محمد القادري الشافعيفتاويscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saالوحيد في سلوك طريق اهل التوحيد ابن نوح ، عبدالغفار بن احمد الشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedA-ق 40ksu.edu.saالاعراب عن قواعد الاعراب ابن هشام ، عبدالله بن يوسف النحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saاوضح المسالك الي الفيه ابن مالك ابن هشام ، عبدالله بن يوسف النحو العربي 2- اللغهالعربيه - النscannedA-ق 52ksu.edu.saمغني اللبيب في علم الاعاريبابن هشام ، عبدالله بن يوسف النحو العربي 2- اللغه العربيه - ال�scannedA-ق 61ksu.edu.saموقد الاذهان و موقظ الاسنانابن هشام,عبد الله بن يوسفالنحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saموقد الاذهان و موقظ الاسنانابن هشام,عبد الله بن يوسفالنحو-اللغه العربيهscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saاسماء اعضاء الانسان و صفاتهابو اسحاق بن ابراهيم السري؟طبscannedC-ق 9ksu.edu.saدر الكنوزابو الاخلاص حسن بن عمار الشرنبلاليعبادات-الصلاهscannedC-ق 22ksu.edu.saالدره المكلله في فتح مكه المشرفهابو الحسن البكري ، محمد بن محمد بن عبدالرحمن السيره النبويه 2- التاريخ الاسلامscannedA-ق 74ksu.edu.saكفايه الطالب الرباني لرساله القيراوانيابو الحسن المالكيscannedC-ق 11ksu.edu.saحاشيه الصبان علي الشرح الصغير للملوي علي السلمابو العرفان محمد بن علي الصبانالمنطقscannedC-ق 7ksu.edu.saالتبصره و التذكره في علوم اللحديث-ناقص اخرهابو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقيالحديثscannedC-ق 26ksu.edu.saالاقاليم السبعه ذات الصور (التنسابيه) ابو القاسم، محمد بن احمد العراقي، السماويالكيمياءscannedA-ق 46ksu.edu.saكتاب ابي بكر الصديق الي سبدنا علي بن ابي طالبابو بكر الصديقرسائلscannedC-ق 8ksu.edu.saمسند الاثبات الشهيرهابو بكر بن محمد عارف بن عبد القادر خوقيرscannedC-ق 14ksu.edu.saمنظومه في سور القرآنابو جعفر محمد طينورscannedC-ق 28ksu.edu.saالمقصود في الصرفابو حنيفه,النعمان بن ثابتالصرفف-اللغه العربيهscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الادغام الكبيرابو عمرو بن العلاء زبان بن عمارهالتجويد-القرآن و علومهscannedC-ق 29ksu.edu.saمختارات من شعر ابي نواسابو نواس-جمع:الاصفهاني,حمزه بن الحسنشعرscannedC-ق 32ksu.edu.saاقصي الاماني في علم البيان وا لبديع والمعاني ابو يحي ، زكريا بن محمد بن احمد بن زكريا الانصاري السنيكي المصري الشافعي البلاغه ، ادب اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 42ksu.edu.saحاشيه الدردير علي شرح الهدهدي علي حاشيه علي بن احمد الصعيديابي البركات، احمد بن محمد بن احمد العدوياصول الدينscannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saالنفحه الدنيه علي التحفه الورديهابي الحسن البكري الصديقي، محمد بن محمد بن عبدالرحمنالنحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 71ksu.edu.saالتبصره في اصول الدين علي مذهب الامام احمد بن حنبل ابي الفرج الشيرازي ، عبدالواحد بن محمد اصول الدين scannedB-ق 56ksu.edu.saانباه الازكيا في حياه الانبياابي الفضل عبدالرحمن بن ابي بكر السيوطيscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saمقدمه الصلاهابي الليث السمرقندي، نصر بن محمدالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 66ksu.edu.saديوان المثمرات الشهيهابي بكر بن علي الحموي، ابن حجهالشعر، العصر التركي والمملوكي، اscannedA-ق 58ksu.edu.saديوان العرودكي ابي بكر بن منيان العرودكيالشعر / العصر التركي والمملوكي، اscannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saتفسير القران الكريم ابي سعيد الحنفي ، التفسير ، القران الكريم و علومه scannedA-ق 61ksu.edu.saالتيسير في القراءات ابي عمرو الداني، عثمان بن سعيدالقراءات، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 53ksu.edu.saجمع الجوامع ابي نصر ، عبدالوهاب بن علي بن عبدالكافي السبكي 1- اصول الفقه scannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saفتح الرحمن بشرح لقطه العجلان احمد الانصاري، زكريا بن محمد اصول الفقه الاسلاميscannedA-ق 49ksu.edu.saنظم غزوات النبياحمد البدوي المجلسي اليعقوبي الشنقيطيالسيرهscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saرساله احمد بن ابراهيم الواسطي الي العلماءاحمد بن ابراهيم الواسطيرسائلscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saالجواهر المنتظمات في عقود المقولات-شرح الشيخ احمد السجاعي علي بيتي المقولاتاحمد بن احمد بن محمد السجاعي البدراوي الازهريالفلسفه الاسلاميهscannedC-ق 13ksu.edu.saلباب الفضه في شرح الفاظ الروضهاحمد بن حميده المطرفيالتوقيتscannedC-ق 17ksu.edu.saالرساله الجامعه و التذكره النافعهاحمد بن زيناصول الدينscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saرساله في ضبط المقولات و رساله في معني المقولاتاحمد بن زيني دحلانالفلسفه الاسلاميهscannedC-ق 11ksu.edu.saرساله في علم الجبر و المقابلهاحمد بن زيني دحلانالجبرscannedC-ق 25ksu.edu.saالحذاقه بانواع العلاقه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحمويه الكبري احمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيميهاصول الدينscannedA-ق 49ksu.edu.saنقص اساس التقديساحمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن عبدالله ابن ابي القاسم الخضر النميري الحراني، الدمشقي، الحنبلي ابو العباس ، تقي الديناصول الدينscannedA-ق 63ksu.edu.saنقض اساس التقديس للرازياحمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن عبدالله بن ابي القاسم الخضر النميري الحراني الدمشقي الحنبلي، ابو العباس، تقي الدين، بن تيميهاصول الدينscannedB-ق 65ksu.edu.saحليه اللب المصون بشرح الجوهر الكنون للاخضرياحمد بن عبدالمنعم الدمنهوريscannedA-ق 72ksu.edu.saشرف اصحاب الحديثاحمد بن علي بن ثابت الخطيب البغداديالحديثscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saمراح الارواح لابن مسعوداحمد بن علي بن مسعودالصرف والوضع، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 69ksu.edu.saسر الحروفاحمد بن علي بن يوسف البونيالتصوفscannedC-ق 12ksu.edu.saايضاح الادله في مراصد الركلهاحمد بن محمد (الحوز التماني ؟)فلكscannedA-ق 56ksu.edu.saسؤال حول عباره الغزالي,ليس في الامكان ابدع مما كاناحمد بن محمد المنوفياصول الدينscannedC-ق 4ksu.edu.saمجموع في 8 كتب اولها : تخميس البردهاحمد بن محمد بن علي شهاب الدين المنصوري، السلمي المعروف بابن الهائمالشعر، العصر التركي والمملوكي، اscannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saسمط الفوايد و عقال المسايل الشوارداحمد بن محمد بن مكي الحمويالمذهب الحنقيscannedC-ق 13ksu.edu.saحاشيه ابن يونس علي شرح الملوي علي متن السمرقنديهاحمد بن يونس الخليفيالبيانscannedC-ق 10ksu.edu.saشرح شروط الوضوء للسخاوياحمد شهاب الدين الرمليscannedC-ق 20ksu.edu.saاساس الاقتباساختيار الدين الحسيني، الحسين بن غياث الدين التريبيالمجموعات الادبيهscannedA-ق 55ksu.edu.saشذور الذهب في تحقيق المذهباسحاق بن يوسف اليمنيscannedC-ق 13ksu.edu.saبهجه المناسك ونهجه الناسكافراسياب، حسين ن علي العبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 43ksu.edu.saالتحفه الزكيه علي الفاظ الصلوات الدرديريهالابياري,حسين بن جمال الدينالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 13ksu.edu.saارشاد الرحمن لاسباب النزول والنسخ والمتشابه وتحويد القران الاجهوري، عطيه الله بن عطيه البرهان الشافعيالنزول، القران الكريم scannedA-ق 50ksu.edu.saشرح السلمالاخضري,عبد الرحمن بن محمدالمنطقscannedC-ق 26ksu.edu.saمختصر الاخضري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح الاد بيلي علي الانموذج الارد بيلي، محمد عبد الغنيالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 62ksu.edu.saشرح الاردبيلي علي الانموذج للزمخشري الاردبيلي ، محمد بن عبدالغني النحو اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 73ksu.edu.saشرح الانموذج للزمخشري الاردبيلي ، محمد بن عبدالغني النحو ، اللغهالعربيه scannedA-ق 62ksu.edu.saشرح انموذح الزمخشري الاردبيلي ، محمد بن عبدالغني ، جمال الدين نحو ، لغه عربيه scannedA-ق 70ksu.edu.saالانوار لاعمال الابرار الاردبيلي ، يوسف بن ابراهيم المذهب الشافعي ، فقه المذاهب الا�scannedA-ق 63ksu.edu.saمرشد المتاهل. (ط)الازنيقي، محمد بن محمد الازنيقيالاحوال الشخصيه، فقه اسلاميscannedA-ق 45ksu.edu.saشرح الاجروميه الازهري ، خالد بن عبد الله النحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 54ksu.edu.saشرح البرده الازهري ، خالد بن عبدالله الشعر العربي - العصر التركي والممscannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saتمرين الطلاب في صناعه الاعراب الازهري ، خالد بن عبدالله بن ابي بكر بن محمد الجرجانيالنحو العربي 2- اللغهالعربيه - النscannedA-ق 73ksu.edu.saالجواب المفيدالازهري محمد بن عبدالجبارفقه المذاهب الاسلاميهscannedA-ق 59ksu.edu.saشرح المقدمه الازهريهالازهري، خالد بن عبداللهالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 40ksu.edu.saموصل الطلاب الي قواعد الاعراب لابن هشام الانصاريالازهري، خالد بن عبداللهالنحو العربي 2- اللغهالعربيه - النscannedA-ق 43ksu.edu.saالمدخل الي معرفه الاسماء الالهيهالاستاذ علي وفاscannedA-ق 51ksu.edu.saمختصر ابي الشجاع الاصبهاني ، احمد بن الحسينالمذهب الشافعي، فقه المذاهب الاسscannedA-ق 44ksu.edu.saشرح علي رساله العصام في الاستعاره الافكرماني، محمد بن مصطفيعلم البيان - اللغه العربيه -ب - البscannedA-ق 56ksu.edu.saمجموع اوله : الخصال المكفره للذنوب المتقدمه والمتاخرهالامام احمد بن حجرscannedB-ق 61ksu.edu.saمجموع فيه عدد 6 اولها : الذل والانكسار للعزيز الجبارالامام الحافظ زين الدين ابورالفرج عبدالرحم نابن رجب الحنبليscannedA-ق 64ksu.edu.saبيان الفرقالامام القرطبي؟الفرق الاسلاميهscannedC-ق 6ksu.edu.saشرح الامير علي منظومه الشيخ بهرام و فتوي-نهر الحياه في معرفه الصفاتالامير,محمد بن محمد-الكافيجيالمذهب المالكيscannedC-ق 23ksu.edu.saتقرير الانبابي علي حاشيه الامير علي حاشيه الملوي علي السمرقنديهالانبابي، محمد بن محمد -علم البيان ، البلاغه العربيهscannedA-ق 49ksu.edu.saتحفيه المريد لمقدمه التجويد لابن الجزريالانصاري ، ابراهيم بن عبدالرحمن القران ، تجويد scannedA-ق 44ksu.edu.saالتحفيه العليه في الخط المنبريه الانصاري، زكريا بن محمد الاخلاق الاسلاميه 2- الشعائر الاسscannedA-ق 43ksu.edu.saالدقائق المحكمه في شرح المقدمه الانصاري، زكريا بن محمد القران ، تجويد scannedA-ق 61ksu.edu.saشذور الذهب والجامع لمعاني الحكم والادب في الصنعه الالهيهالانصاري، علي ابن موسيالكيمياءscannedA-ق 45ksu.edu.saخلاصه ذريعه الطعام فيما جاء فيه من الاحاديث و الاخبار الانطاكي ، عبدالرازق مصطفي 1-الشعائر والتقاليد و الاخلاق الاscannedA-ق 72ksu.edu.saكتابين اولهم: تذكره اولي الالباب والجامع للعجب العجابالانطاكي، داود بن عمرالطبscannedA-ق 60ksu.edu.saتحيه المحمديه الانطاكي، عبدالرازق بن مصطفيالنبوات scannedA-ق 68ksu.edu.saالالفاظ المختصره في مناسك الحجالاهدل الحسن بن عبدالباريالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 61ksu.edu.saحاشيه الباجوري علي السنوسيهالباجوري، ابراهيم بن محمداصول الدينscannedA-ق 52ksu.edu.saشرح الاجروميه للبجائي البجائي ، احمد بن احمد النحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 58ksu.edu.saقطعه من صحيح البخاريالبخاريالحديثscannedC-ق 15ksu.edu.saارشاد العمال الي ما ينبغي في يوم عاشوراء او غيره من الاعمالالبديري,محمد بن محمدالشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedC-ق 21ksu.edu.saاظهار الاسرار

----------


## هيثم الفقى

جلاء القلوب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

النفحات الذكيه في تحقيق الاعمال الفلكيه ابن معروف ، محمد بن معروف الاسديالتوقيت ، علم scannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saوصيه الامام ابي حنيفه ليوسف السمتيابو حنيفه النعمان بن ثابتالاخلاق الاسلاميه 2- الشعائر الاسscannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saرساله في علم المنطقغير محدثالمنطقscannedB-ق 7ksu.edu.saرساله في الارشاد ابن القيم الجوزيه ، محمد بن ابي بكر بن ايوب بن سعد الزرعي المشقيالاخلاق الاسلاميه -2- الشعائر الا�scannedB-ق 11ksu.edu.saرسائل مفيده و فتاوي لعبد الله ابن عبد الوهاب و الشيخ بن معمرعبد الله ابن عبد الوهاب و الشيخ بن معمرالمذهب الحنبلي فقه المذاهب الاسلscannedC-ق 38ksu.edu.saاختيار المنظوم و المنثوراحمد ابن طيفورادب اللغه العربيهscannedC-ق 62ksu.edu.saنزهه الحفاظالاصبهاني,ابن ابي عيسيالحديثscannedD-ق 18ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفيه الامثالالعلوي, يحيي بن قاسمادب اللغهscannedD-ق 48ksu.edu.saتذكره العابد بشرح مقدمه الزاهد ابن عبدالسلام احمد بن محمدج العبادات الفقه الاسلامي scannedA-ق 22ksu.edu.saالزهر و صريفه الدهر ابن عبدالله عبدالملك 1- الشعر ، العصر العباسي الثاني ، �scannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saرساله في العمل بالخطوطابن مفلح محمد بن مفلح 1- المخاصمات ، الفقه الاسلامي scannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saكتاب العلم ابي حيثمه ، زهير بن حرب التربيه والتعليم -2- التربيه الاس�scannedA-ق 11ksu.edu.saفض الختام عن معاني ارشاد العوام الاصابي ، محمد بن علي 1- العبادات ، الفقه الاسلامي واصو�scannedA-ق 36ksu.edu.saوصيه البوهي، فوزي بن السيد يونس الشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 19ksu.edu.saنبذه في الادعيه الحداد ، عبدالله بن علويالاخلاق الاسلاميه 2- الشعائر الاسscannedA-ق 17ksu.edu.saالاجر الجزل في فضل الغزل السيوطي عبدالرحمن بن ابي بكر محمد بن ابي بكر الخضري جلال الدين السيوطي الاحاديث السنيه الاخري .scannedA-ق 4ksu.edu.saقره عين الاحباب في بعض مناقب سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب ، قطعه منه الشافعي محمد بن حسين العلوي المدني 1- تراجع لقاء تالينين ، طبقات الصحscannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saاساس التوحيد في علم الكلام العلوي يحي بن قاسم اصول الدين scannedA-ق 15ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ورد القصيري ،احمدscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saالاشاره و الايماء علي حل لغز الماء المقريزي ، احمد بن علي الاهاجي و الفكاهات ، ادب اللغه الscannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saالحظ الاوفر في الحج الاكبر الملا علي القاري ، نور الدين علي بن محمد سلطان العبادات ، الفقه الاسلامي 2 الحج �scannedA-ق 20ksu.edu.saديوان نابغه بني شيبان النابغه الشيباني ، عبدالله بن المخارق بن سليم بن حضيره بن قيس الشعر ، عصر صدر الاسلام و بني امي�scannedB-ق 32ksu.edu.saتشريح الافلاكبهاء الدين العاملي، محمد بن حسينالفلك الوصفيscannedA-ق 14ksu.edu.saالدقائق المحكمه في شرح المقدمه لابن الجزري،زكريا بن محمد الانصاريالقران وعلومه 2- القراءاتscannedA-ق 22ksu.edu.saالدرر المنيره علي يحي السيره النبويه scannedA-ق 33ksu.edu.saشرح كتاب الاحوال اشخصيه قطعه منه لم يعلم المؤلف1- الاحول الشخصيه ، فقه اسلامي scannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saرساله علي دائره المعدلمحمد، الرفاعي عبدالعزيزالفلك العملي والفضائيscannedA-ق 11ksu.edu.saحاشيه علي شرح كتاب في العروض .العروض ، لعه عربيه scannedA-ق 32ksu.edu.saكتاب في الحساب ، قطعه منه .الحساب scannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saمسائل موسي عليه السلام .تراحم رجال الدين scannedA-ق 23ksu.edu.saمراه القران في تسهيل معرفه احكام التجويد....؟ ابن عبدالله بن محمد صالح ؟التجويد، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 23ksu.edu.saمسئله سئل عنها الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب ال الشيخ 1233 هـ اصول الدين scannedA-ق 18ksu.edu.saاللالي في شرح بدء الامالي ابراهيم ، حسين بن ابراهيم حسين اصول الدين scannedA-ق 29ksu.edu.saالتصريف العزي للزنجاني ابراهيم ، عبدالوهاب الصرف و الوضع scannedA-ق 31ksu.edu.saحاشيه الباجوري علي متن السمرقنديهابراهيم ابن محمد بن احمد الباجوريعلم البيان، البلاغه العربيهscannedA-ق 36ksu.edu.saفوائد الانام في شرح باب وقف حمزه وهشامعلي الهمز من طريق الشاطبيهابراهيم احمد سلام ( الاحمدي )القراءات ، القران الكريم وعلومه scannedA-ق 34ksu.edu.saشرح ابيات التكبير للجوهريابراهيم احمد سلام الاحمديالقراءات ، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saبواقيت المواقيتابراهيم الجعيريscannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saتحسين العباره في حكم الدهن وقد ماتت فيه الفارهابراهيم بن حسين بن احمد المذهب الحنفي scannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saمجموع فيه 7 رسائلابراهيم بن حسين بيري زاده الحنفيscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saعقد الدررابراهيم بن صالح بن عيسي النجديتاريخscannedA-ق 29ksu.edu.saقصيده همزيه في مدح خير البريهابراهيم بن عبدالله بن محمد بن عسكر الطائي، برهان الدين القيراطيالشعر العربي ، العصر التركي والم�scannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saحواشي البرماوي علي شرح المقدمه الحبيه لسبطالماردينيابراهيم بن محمد البرماويالفرائض، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 35ksu.edu.saمعتقد الشافعيابن ابي الوفاء، سليمان بن يوسفالتوحيد 2- اصول الدين الاسلاميscannedB-ق 10ksu.edu.saمغنطيس الدر النفيس ابن ابي حجله ، احمد بن يحي بن ابي بكر 1- منوعات ، ادب اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 37ksu.edu.saالاجروميهابن اجروم ، محمد بن محمدالنحو العربي 2- اللغه العربيه - ال�scannedA-ق 25ksu.edu.saالاجروميهابن اجروم ، محمد بن محمد نحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saالاجروميه في قواعد علم العربيه ابن اجروم ، محمد بن محمد النحو ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 37ksu.edu.saالاجروميه (قطعه منه)ابن اجروم ، محمد بن محمد بن داود الصنهاجي النحو العربيscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saالاجروميهابن اجروم، محمد بن محمدالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 17ksu.edu.saالاجروميهابن اجروم، محمد بن محمدالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 24ksu.edu.saالرساله ابن ادريس ، احمد بن ادريس اصول الفقه الاسلامي scannedA-ق 15ksu.edu.saلباب التجويد للقران المجيدابن اسكندر، ملا حسين التجويد، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 11ksu.edu.saالافتتاحابن الاسود، حسن باشا (ابن علاء الدين) عليالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saالفرائد البهيه في القواعد الفقهيه ابن الاهدل ابي بكر بن ابي القاسم اصول الفقه الاسلامي scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saمكنز السر ابن الجزار ، احمد بن ابراهيمالطب العلاجي والصيدلهscannedA-ق 51ksu.edu.saالمقدمه الجزريه ابن الجزري، محمد بن محمدالتجويد، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saالرسوخ في علم الناسخ والمنسوخابن الجوزي ، عبدالرحمن بن عليالحديث وعلومه 2- الناسخ والمنسوخscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saايقاظ الوسنان من الرقدان علي السنه الحيوان و النبات ابن الجوزي ، عبدالرحمن بن علي الشعائر و التقاليد والاخلاق الاسscannedA-ق 44ksu.edu.saقطعه من كتاب الوعظابن الجوزي، عبدالرحمن بن عليالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 22ksu.edu.saمجموع فيه 3 اولها : مولد النبي صلي الله عليه وسلمابن الجوزي، عبدالرحمن بن علي السيره النبويهscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحو ابن الحاجب ، عثمان بن عمرالنحو العربيscannedA-ق 31ksu.edu.saالكافيه ابن الحاجب ، عثمان بن عمر بن ابي بكر بن يونس النحو العربي 2- اللغهالعربيه - النscannedA-ق 40ksu.edu.saالشافيه ابن الحاجب عثمان بن عمر الصرف والوضع ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 40ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحوابن الحاجب، عثمان بن عمرالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 28ksu.edu.saالكافيه في النحوابن الحاجب، عثمان بن عمرالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saاستدراكات ابن الخشات علي مقامات الحريريابن الخشاب، عبدالله بن عمرالمقامات، ادب اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saغايه المطلوب واعظم منه فيما يغفر الله به الذنوب ويوجب به الجنهابن الديبع، عبدالرحمن بن عليالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 31ksu.edu.saارجوزه في علمي البيان والمعانيابن الشحنه، محمد بن محمدالبلاغه العربيهscannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saاشارات القران في عالم الانسان ابن العربي ، محمد بن عليالفلسفه الاسلاميهscannedA-ق 24ksu.edu.saترجمان الاشواق ابن العربي ، محمد بن علي الشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عقله التستوفر ابن العربي ، محمد بن علي السمعيات ، اصول الدين scannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saمولد النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ابن العربي ، محمد بن علي السيره النبويه scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saديوان الشيخ الاكبرابن العربي، محمد بن علي1. الفلسفه الاسلاميه في العصور ال�scannedA-ق 19ksu.edu.saفصل في معرفه الارض التي خلقت من بقيه ادم عليه السلامابن العربي، محمد بن علياصول الدينscannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saاحكام الاواني والظروف وما فيها من المظروف ابن العماد ، احمد بن عماد المعاملات الاسلاميه 2- الفقه الاسscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saاحكام الاواني والظروف وما فيها من المظروفابن العماد، احمد بن عمادالمعاملات، الفقهscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saمقدمه في النيل المباركابن العماد، احمد بن عمادجغرافيه مصرscannedA-ق 30ksu.edu.saديوان ابن الفارض ابن الفارض ، عمر بن علي الشعر العربي ، العصر العباسي الث�scannedA-ق 43ksu.edu.saديوان ابن الفاارض ابن الفارض ، عمر بن علي ، جمع ، علي سبط عمر بن الفارضالشعر العربي- العصر العباسي الثا�scannedA-ق 34ksu.edu.saسراج القارئ المبتدي وتذكره المقرئ المنتهيابن القاصح، علي بن عثمانالقراءات، القران الكريم وعلومهscannedA-ق 36ksu.edu.saبيان الخلاف والتشهير والاستحسان وما اغفله مورد الظمان وما سكت عنه في التنزيل والبرهان وما جري به العمل من الخلافات الرسميه في القرانابن القاضي ، عبدالرحمن بن ابي القاسمالكتابه العربيه 2- الخطوط العربيهscannedA-ق 14ksu.edu.saبغيه الباحثابن المتقنه ، محمد بن عليالفرائض والمواريث 2- الفقه الاسلاscannedA-ق 28ksu.edu.saبغيه الباحث ابن المتقنه ، محمد بن علي الفرائض ، الفقه الاسلامي و اصوله scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saبغيه الباحثابن المتقنه، محمد بن عليالفرائض، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saبغيه الباحثابن المتقنه، محمد بن علي الفرائض، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saبغيه الباحث ابن المتقنه، محمد بن علي الفرائض والمواريث 2- الفقه الاسلاscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saرساله في العمل بالربع الموسوم بالمقنطرات ابن المجدي ، احمد بن رجب علم التوقيت scannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saكامل الصناعه الطبيه المعروف بالملكيابن المجوسي، علي بن عباسالطب العلاجي والصيدلهscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saالعسكريه المباركه ابن المقدم ، عماد الدين الشعر ، العصر التركي و المملوكي ،scannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saنصائح المقريابن المقري، اسماعيل ابن ابي ابكر الشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saروض الطالب (قطعه منه)ابن المقري، اسماعيل بن ابي بكرالمذهب الشافعي، فقه المذاهب الاسscannedA-ق 19ksu.edu.saالتذكره في علوم الحديث ابن الملقن ، عمر بن علي مصطلح الحديث scannedB-ق 6ksu.edu.saالمقنع في علم الجبر والمقابلهابن الهائم الجبرscannedA-ق 4ksu.edu.saشباك المناسخات ( بالجداول في علم الفرائض )ابن الهائم ، احمد بن محمد الفرائض ، الفقه الاسلامي و اصوله scannedA-ق 17ksu.edu.saشباك الناسخات (بالجداول في علم الفرائض)ابن الهائم ، احمد بن محمد الفرائض والمواريث 2- الفقه الاسلاscannedA-ق 15ksu.edu.saالوسيله في علم الحسابابن الهائم، احمد بن محمدالحسابscannedA-ق 15ksu.edu.saشباك المنساخات (بالجداول في علم الفرائض)ابن الهائم، احمد بن محمدالفرائض، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saالترغيب الي العزله والترهيب من الغفله ابن الوزير ، محمد بن ابراهيم الشعائر و التقاليد و الاخلاق الا�scannedB-ق 16ksu.edu.saشرح الورقات لامام الحرمين ابن امام الكامليه ، محمد بن محمدالفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.sa

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شرح الورقات لامام الحرمين ابن امام الكامليه ، محمد بن محمدالفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 42ksu.edu.saشرحالورقاتفي الاصول ابن امام الكامليه ،محمد بن محمداصول الفقه الاسلاميscannedA-ق 23ksu.edu.saوسيله المتلفظ الي كفايه المتحفظابن بردس، اسماعيل بن محمدالمعاجم العربيهscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saنظم تذكره الحفاظ للذهبي ابن بردس، اسماعيل بن محمد مصطلح الحديثscannedB-ق 22ksu.edu.saالعروش العلويه في الاروش الشرعيهابن بنبل ، محمد طاهر بن محمدالعقوبات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saرساله في جواز العمره في اشهر الحجابن بيري، ابراهيم بن حسينالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saالقول الازهر فيما يفتي فيه بقول الامام زفرابن بيري، ابراهيم بن حسين المذهب الحنفي ، فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saشرح بن تركي علي العشماويهابن تركي، احمد بن تركيالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 30ksu.edu.saالجواهر الذكيه في حل الفاظ العشماويه ابن تلاكي ، احمد بن تركيالعبادات الاسلاميه 2- اصول الفقه �scannedA-ق 42ksu.edu.saعقيده ابن تيميه ابن تيميه ، احمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن عبدالله بن ابي القاسم الخضر النميري الحراني التوحيد 2 - الدين الاسلامي واصوله scannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saالبعلبكيه ابن تيميه ، احمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن عبدالله بن ابي القاسم الخضر النميري الحراني الدمشقي الحنبلي ، ابو العباس ، تقي الدين اصول الدين scannedB-ق 21ksu.edu.saالفرقان بين اولياء الرحمن واولياء الشيطان ابن تيميه ، احمد بن عبدالحليم عبدالسلام بن عبداللهالتوحيد 2- اصول الدين الاسلاميscannedB-ق 36ksu.edu.saمجموع فيه 8 رسائل اولها ماخوذه عن الصارم المسلولابن تيميه احمد بن عبدالحليماصول الدينscannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saرساله في قتال الكفارابن تيميه، احمد ابن عبدالحليمالسيره الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedB-ق 20ksu.edu.saالعقيده الواسطيهابن تيميه، احمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلاماصول الدينscannedA-ق 11ksu.edu.saفتاويابن تيميه، احمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلامالمذهب الحنبلي، فقه المذاهب الاسscannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saمجموع في ثلاث كتب ابن جماعه ، ابو عبدالله بن محمد... واخرون الاسلام - مجموعاتscannedA-ق 33ksu.edu.saمناسك الحج علي الاربعه مذاهبابن جماعه ، عبدالعزيز بن محمد العبادات الاسلاميه 2- اصول الفقه �scannedA-ق 41ksu.edu.saتذكره السامع والمتعلم في اداب العالم والمتعلم ابن جماعه ، محمد بن ابراهيم التربيه والتعليمscannedA-ق 34ksu.edu.saتذكره السامع والمتكلم في ادب العالم والمتعلم ابن جماعه ، محمد بن ابراهيم التربيه والتعليمscannedA-ق 25ksu.edu.saدرج المعال فش شرح بدء الامالي ابن جماعه ، محمد بن ابي بكرالدين الاسلامي واصوله scannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saاستقبال القبلتينابن جماعه، ابراهيم ابن عبدالرحيمالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saعظائم الملكوتابن حبان؟ ، روايه احمد بن حمزه بن احمد بن محمد الصفار ؟ اصول الدينscannedA-ق 25ksu.edu.saسلك العين لاذهاب الفين ابن حبيب ، عبد القدادر بن محمد الاخلاق الاسلاميه 2- الشعائر الاسscannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saنزهه النظر بتوضيح الفكرابن حجر العسقلاني ، احمد بن عليمصطلح الحديثscannedA-ق 32ksu.edu.saنزهه النظر بتوضيح نخبه الفكر في مصطلح اهل الاثرابن حجر العسقلاني، احمد بن عليمصطلح الحديثscannedA-ق 30ksu.edu.saنزهه النظر بتوضيح نخبه الفكر في مصطلح اهل الاثرابن حجر العسقلاني، احمد بن عليمصطلح الحديثscannedA-ق 44ksu.edu.saذيل الصواعق المحرقهابن حجر الهيتميالفرق الاسلاميهscannedA-ق 30ksu.edu.saتلخيص الاحرا في حكم تعلق الطلاق بالابراابن حجر الهيتمي ، احمد بن محمدالاحوال الشخصيه (الفقه الاسلامي)scannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saتحفه المحتاج لشرح المنهاج ، باب الفرائض ابن حجر الهيتمي ، احمد بن محمد الفرائض ، الفقه الاسلامي واصوله �scannedA-ق 31ksu.edu.saالمنح الملكيه في شرح الهمزيه ابن حجر الهيثمي ، احمد بن محمد الشعر ، العصر التركي و المملوكي ،scannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saتلخيص الاحرا في حكم تعليق الطلاق بالابراء ابن حجر الهيثمي ، احمد بن محمد الاحوال الشخصيه(فقه اسلامي) scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saقره العين ببيان ان التبرع لا يبطله الدين ابن حجر الهيثمي ، احمد بن محمد المعاملات(فقه اسلامي)scannedA-ق 23ksu.edu.saمختصر المحرر من الاراء في حكم الطلاقابن حجر الهيثمي، احمد بن محمدالاحوال الشخصيهscannedA-ق 17ksu.edu.saمولد النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ابن حجر الهيثمي، احمد بن محمدالسيره النبويهscannedA-ق 16ksu.edu.saالفقرائد البرهانيه في تحقيق الفوائد الفناريه ابن حميد ، برهان الدين بن كمال ادين البلغاري المنطق scannedA-ق 33ksu.edu.saالرحيق المختوم، في نثر اللؤلؤ المنظوم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السحب الوابله علي ضرائح الحنابله ابن خميس الحنبلي الفقهاء الحنابله - تراجم scannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saمقصوره ابن دريدابن دريد، محمد بن الحسنالشعر، العصر العباسي الثانيscannedA-ق 16ksu.edu.saالمحجه في سير الدجلهابن رجب ، عبدالرحمن بن احمدالاحاديث السنيه الاخري scannedA-ق 11ksu.edu.saذيل طبقات الحنابله ابن ابي يعلي ابن رجب ، عبدالرحمن بن احمد الفقهاء - تراجمscannedA-ق 22ksu.edu.saشرح علل الترمزي ابن رجب ، عبدالرحمن بن احمد مصطلح الحديثscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saدم المال والجاهابن رجب، عبدالرحمن بن احمدالاحاديث السنيه الاخريscannedB-ق 13ksu.edu.saتخميس القصيده الوتريه في مدح خير البريهابن رشيد البغداديالشعر العصر التركي و المملوكي ، اscannedC-ق 61ksu.edu.saاربعون حديثاً ومع كل حديث حكايهابن زريق، محمد بن ابي بكرالاحاديث السنيه الاخريscannedA-ق 39ksu.edu.saاربعون حديثا ومع كل حديث حكايهابن زريق، محمد بن ابي بكرالاحاديث السنيه الاخريscannedA-ق 48ksu.edu.saرساله بن زيدون ابن زيدون ، احمد بن عبدالله الرسائل العربيه - العصر العباسي اscannedA-ق 14ksu.edu.saرساله ابن زيدون ابن زيدون ن احمد ابن عبدالله الرسائل ، العصر العباسي الثاني , �scannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saالرساله الجامعه و التذكره النافعه ،ابن زين ، احمد بن زين اصول الدين . scannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saالرساله الجامعه والتذكره النافعهابن زين الدين، احمد بن زين الديناصول الدينscannedA-ق 19ksu.edu.saشرح الاجروميهابن زيني دحلان ، احمدالنحو العربي 2- اللغهالعربيه - النscannedA-ق 30ksu.edu.saرساله الوضع ابن زيني دحلان ، احمد بن زيني دحلان الصرف و الوضع ، اللغه العربيه scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saرساله في البلاغهابن زيني دحلان، احمد بن زيني دحلانعلم البيان ، البلاغه العربيهscannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saرساله في البلاغهابن زيني دحلان، احمد بن زيني دحلانعلم البيان ، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saمنظومه ابن سحمان في الرد علي ابن عبداللطيف المباركابن سحمان ، سليمان بن سحمان scannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saالعروض العلويه في الاروش الشرعيه ابن سنبل ، محمد طاهر بن محمد العقوبات ، الفقه الاسلامي و اصول�scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saالعروش العلويه في الاروش الشرعيهابن سنبل محمد، طاهر بن محمد سعيدالعقوبات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saنور العيون في تلخيص سيره الامين المامونابن سيد الناس العمري، محمد بن محمدالسيره النبويهscannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saالمحكم والمحيط الاعظم (اوراق منه)ابن سيده ، علي بن اسماعيل المعاجم العربيهscannedA-ق 32ksu.edu.saالجواهر اليتام في تفسير الاحلامابن سيرين، محمد بن سيرينالاحلام والنومscannedA-ق 30ksu.edu.saالجوهر الثمين علي لفظه امينابن صوله، محمد بن محمدالعبادات، الفقه الاسلامي واصولهscannedA-ق 40ksu.edu.saالعقود الدريه في تنقيح الفتاوي الحامديهللعمادي (قطعه منه)ابن عابدين ، محمد امين بن معمر المذهب الحنفي 2- فقه المذاهب الاس�scannedA-ق 14ksu.edu.saالفوائد العجيبه في اعراب الالفاظ الغريبهابن عابدين، محمدامين بن عمرالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saالمرشد المعين علي الضروري من علوم الدين ابن عاشر ، عبدالواحد بن احمد المذهب المالكي ، فقه المذاهب الا�scannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saكشف الشبهاتابن عبد الوهاب الاعلام 7 : 137 ، اوقاف بغداد 2 : 240scannedA-ق 13ksu.edu.saالطراز المنقوش في فضائل الحبوشابن عبدالباقي، محمد بن عبدالباقيالرتاجمscannedA-ق 19ksu.edu.saالانتقاء في فضائل الثلاثه الفقهاء ابن عبدالبر ، يوسف بن عبدالله تراجم القاده الدينين scannedB-ق 31ksu.edu.saرساله في اصول الفقه ابن عبدالسلام ، عبدالعزيز بن عبدالسلام اصول الفقه الاسلامي scannedB-ق 30ksu.edu.sa(رساله) من عبدالله بن عبداللطيف الي من بلغه من المسلمينابن عبداللطيف، عبدالله بن عبداللطيفالشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saكتاب التوحيد ابن عبدالوهاب ، محمد اصول الدين scannedB-ق 10ksu.edu.saمفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد ابن عبدالوهاب ، محمد بن عبد الوهاب اصول الدين scannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saنواقض الاسلام ابن عبدالوهاب ، محمد بن عبدالوهاب اصول الدين scannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saمفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيدابن عبدالوهاب محمد بن عبدالوهاباصول الدينscannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saمسائل في بعض السور القرانيه ابن عبدالوهاب محمد بن عبدالوهاب 1- اصول الدين scannedA-ق 18ksu.edu.sa(فائده في الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر)ابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهاباصول الدينscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saالرد علي من اجاز الوقف الجنفابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهابالفرائض، فقه اسلاميscannedA-ق 8ksu.edu.saتفسير لااله الا اللهابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهابالالهيات اصول الدينscannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saسته مواضع من السيرهابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهابالسيره النبويهscannedA-ق 6ksu.edu.saكتاب التوحيدابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهاباصول الدينscannedB-ق 17ksu.edu.saمفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيدابن عبدالوهاب، محمد بن عبدالوهاباصول الدينscannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saاجازه من سعد بن حمد الي محمد بن عبداللطيف ابن عتيق ، سعد بن حمد مصطلح الحديث scannedA-ق 11ksu.edu.saعقيده الطائفه النجديه في توحيد الالوهيه ابن عتيق ، سعد بن حمد التوحيد 2- اصول الدين الاسلاميscannedB-ق 10ksu.edu.saمعرب العوامل للجرجاني ابن عتيق ، عبيد بن محمد النحو العربيscannedA-ق 45ksu.edu.saابطال التنديد باختصار شرح التوحيدابن عتيق، حمد بن علياصول الدينscannedB-ق 15ksu.edu.saارجوزيه في الموايثابن عطيه، الحسن بن عثمان بن عطيهالفرائض والمواريث 2- الفقه الاسلاscannedA-ق 20ksu.edu.saتعليقه منتخبه من المغني وشرح اللمحه وشرح القطر لمعمر وكشف النقاب للفاكهي والفواكه له ايضاًابن عنقاء، محمد بن الخالصالنحو، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 5ksu.edu.saامداد بحر القصيد ببحري اهل التوليدابن غازي ، محمد بن احمدالعروض، اللغه العربيهscannedA-ق 9ksu.edu.saحل الرموز ومفتاح الكنوز ابن غانم ، عبد السلام ابن احمد الشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 40ksu.edu.saرساله في الرد علي اهل العقائد الزائفه ابن غانم ، عبدالله الدراجي الهذالي النجاعي اصول الدينscannedA-ق 7ksu.edu.saالوسيله للغلط مزيلهابن غانم، عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن الشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاس�scannedA-ق 17ksu.edu.sa( كتاب في الفقه الحنفي )ابن فطلوبغا، قاسم بن قطلوبغا ، زين الدين ، ابو العدل السردوني ، الجماليالمذهب الحنفيscannedA-ق 16ksu.edu.saتحفه اللطايف في فضائل الحبراب عباس ووج والطائف(قطعه منه)ابن فهد ، محمد بن عبدالعزيز السعوديه - تاريخ scannedA-ق 22ksu.edu.saنجاه الخلف في اعتقاد السفابن قائد، عثمان بن احمدالالهيات، اصول الدينscannedB-ق 7ksu.edu.saمجموع اوله : رساله في حقيقه الايمانابن قاسم ، احمد بن قاسم scannedA-ق 12ksu.edu.saالمناقله بالاوقاف وما وقع منها من النزاع والخلاقابن قاضي الجبل، احمد بن الحسنالمعاملات، الفقه الاسلامي واصول�scannedA-ق 33ksu.edu.saبديع المعاني في شرح عقيده الشيبانيابن قاضي عجلون ، محمد بن عبداللهالتوحيد 2- اصول الدين الاسلاميscannedA-ق 25ksu.edu.saبديع المعاني في شرح عقيده الشيبانيابن قاضي عجلون، محمد بن عبداللهاصول الدينscannedA-ق 36ksu.edu.saبديع المعاني في شرح عقيده الشيبانيابن قاضي عجلون، محمد بن عبداللهاصول الدينscannedA-ق 43ksu.edu.saردع الموسوسين واخبارهم بانهم في طاعه اللعين ابن قدامه ، عبدالله بن احمدالعبادات ، الفقه الاسلامي. scannedA-ق 10ksu.edu.saمجموع فيه 3 كتب : شرح قصيده غرامي صحيح

----------


## مجدى العنانى

*جازاكم الله خيراً على منحنا تلك الدرر الثمينه*

----------


## مجدى العنانى

*جازاكم الله خيراً على منحنا تلك الدرر الثمينه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اغلى كتب فوركس هنا حصريا  المصدر : 

الكتاب الاول 50 - 50 Trading Strategy 
وصف الكتاب:
The moving average is one of the most basic concepts in stock analysis. Moving averages provide an excellent visual reference for judging the strength and direction of a stock's trend. Your investment time frame and corresponding moving average can even provide the foundation for a simple, effective trend-trading system - one I call the 50-50.

التحميل اضغط هنا

الكتاب الثانى OzFx Forex System (forex book)
وصف الكتاب
This forex system has a potential of banking 100-300 pips per trade trading with daily chart. The risk/reward ratio turns out to be 1:1 or better. Attached you will also find the OzFx Forex system indicator template in this ebook.

التحميل اضغط هنا


الكتاب الثالث
وصف الكتاب
4 Hour MACD forex strategy is aimed at simplicity as well as high probability trades. Using EMA lines and patterns MACD. The MACD moves in certain patterns that when recognized can be very profitable trades. MACD when moving in a certain way produces a 95% accuracy. 4H MACD Support ebook are additional ebooks to learn more about this forex trading strategy. Completed with mp3 files and chart images.


التحميل اضغط هنا

الكتاب الرابع 4H MACD 13 Lesson (forex book)
وصف الكتاب
4H MACD forex strategy is aimed at simplicity as well as high probability trades. Using EMA lines and patterns MACD. The MACD moves in certain patterns that when recognized can be very profitable trades. MACD when moving in a certain way produces a 95% accuracy. This 13 lesson 4H MACD will teach you step by step how using this forex strategy. Completed with mp3 files and charts.

للتحميل اضغط هنا

الكتاب الخامس 4 Hour MACD Forex Strategy (forex book)
وصف الكتاب
This forex strategy is aimed at simplicity as well as high probability trades. Using EMA lines and patterns MACD. The MACD moves in certain patterns that when recognized can be very profitable trades. MACD when moving in a certain way produces a 95% accuracy. This forex strategy ebook will show you later how the high probability trades look like.


للتحميل اضغط هنا
الكتاب السادس ASC Forex Trend System (Forex Book)
وصف الكتاب 
ASC Trend forex strategy is very famous system and it was developed in the interesting way: Russians recognized this system for MetaTrader some years ago and this western trading system was not very profitable but had as great potential so Russians wanted to create the same system to be Russian system only. But they failed, They had to continue the development and improvements of this western system. They did it. Finally we have most famous trading system for Metatrader which was developed, tested, evaluated and reviewed by all forex community in the world irrespective of the barriers and countries.


للتحميل اضغط هنا
الكتاب السابع Pip Nailer Forex System (Forex Book)
وصف الكتابPip Nailer forex system was developed in late 2007. The system itself is relatively simpleto use. It uses three main indicators, found in every platform. 1. Awesome Oscillator, 2. Accelerator Oscillator and, 3. Parabolic SAR. Recommended to use Metatrader 4 platform because Metatrader is the most intuitive and customisable platform, and of course it’s free. Indicators are all default MT4 settings. This forex system works on any timeframe, and any currency pair. However, recommended to focus on higher timeframes, and on those pairs that tend to trend more. Remember, money management, and test this forex system in demo account first! Never risk more than 2-3% of your account on a trade.

للتحميل اضغط 
هنا

الكتاب الثامن Trading Fork Extreme (forex book)
وصف الكتابTrading Fork Extreme
للتحميل اضغط هنا
 المصدر : http://100fm6.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1546 - 100fm6.com

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن - يريك العجائب - ( الأكثر مبيعا في العالم )* 
كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن 

للدكتور جوزيف ميرفي

طبع من هذا الكتاب أكثر من مليون نسخة





*******


الكتاب الذي غير حياة الملايين

يجمع هذا الكتاب بين الحكمة القديمة والعلم الحديث

في تطوير قدراتك نحو الأفضل

هل أنت طالب = سينفعك جداً
هل أنت موظف = سينفعك جداً
هل أنت قاعد عن العمل = سينفعك بدرجة كبير جداً 


كان الكتاب فى أول ظهروره بالفرنسية ..... أما بالعربية فهذا رائع

للتحميل اضغط هنا- 22.3 Mb

أو من الرابط 

Seed-Share
Download koet3ala2elbaten pdf

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كشف الاسرار المخفية مخطوطة نادرة جدا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كتب مميزة جدا* *في* *ادارة* *الاعمال* *- و* *التسويق* *- و* *التخطيط* 

هذه المجموعة ستتنمي مهاراتك الإدارية

و تحولك إلى مدير و تاجر و رجل ناجح 

اكثر من 20 كتاب حصري منها :

***********************
ادارة الافراد

إدارة الأفراد .. تخطيط الاحتياجات من الموارد البشرية

إدارة الأفراد الحوافز

إدارة الأفراد الوظيفة الأولى الحصول على الموارد البشرية

إدارة التسويق

إدارة التسويق استراتيجية 2التسعير

إدارة التسويق تحليل السوق

إدارة الذات نقلة بعيدة

الاتصالات الادارية

التخطيط 1-3

التنظيم

الرقابة

المشكلات الادراية وحلها

اهمية الإدارة

الشخصية الناجحة

تخطيط جدول الأعمال

تنمية الاعمال

جلسة تدريب حول ادارة الإجتماعات

فن الإتصالات والعلاقات

فن التحفيز الإدارة

مدخل في ادارة الأفراد

**************************

الآن نأتي إلى رابط التحميل :

Seedfly
Download tajme3eyet ktb 3loom 2edara rar

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب لغز الموت ( د.مصطفى محمود )

[justify] 
نتواصل مع كتاب آخر للمبدع الدكتور مصطفى محمود



لغز الموت
وبحجم 431 ك.ب فقط ( pdf )

للتحميل إضغط

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب تفسير الاحلام لابن سيرين


يمكنك الوصول الى تفسير المنام الذي تريده عن طريق اختيار الحرف الذي يبدأ به ما تمت رؤيته في المنام . الاشياء مرتبة ابجديا في صفحات الحروف لتسهيل وصولك الى التفسير المطلوب . التفسير معتمد على كتب تفسير الاحلام الشهيرة مثل كتاب ابن سيرين و كتاب النابلسي

الرابط

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*محاضرة للدكتور ابراهيم الفقى فى المبيعات والتسويق*

----------

